# "Wicked Work Saw" customers and friends please read this announcement



## tlandrum (Jan 14, 2014)

for those of you that dont know yet ,my wife was diagnosed with gynecological cancer on friday. we went today to see the oncologist and she is scheduled for surgery at 9am in the morning. so i will be in and out of the shop kinda randomly for the next little while. ill try and keep up with phone calls as i can but if you call the shop and i dont answer just leave a message and ill get back asap. i have several saws that are in progress or in waiting but they will be a few days later than expected. i just dont want people to think i am ignoring messages ,calls or emails.or think that there saw wont get done. i work 7 days a week and nights to keep the porting caught up. i dont like to run more than 2-3 weeks out . dont hesitate to send saws for work ,i will still get it done. ill just be burning more midnight oil than usual.i just have a lot on muh plate right now. ill still be available for calls and emails just on a slightly tighter time frame until this surgery and the final prognosis is given as to what form if any of further treatment will be needed. if all goes well then next week will be back to normal ,but if not i will be closed at random in order to get her to the dr or to treatment when needed. i guess its kind of ironic that i have less time to work at the moment but will be needing the work and money more than ever to keep the bills paid. especially the ones that will be coming in the future. please keep my wife in your prayers,any one that has ever met my wifes knows she has never met a stranger and will do anything for anyone she can. when i say she is my better half ,i absolutely mean it. i thank my cutomers for the understanding


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 14, 2014)

Best of luck to her, she has always been a gracious hostess at the GTG's. Give her our best wishes and I hope they nip it in the bud and she is back home and in the shop in short order.


----------



## jwade (Jan 14, 2014)

prayers are with you sir. keep the faith


----------



## cobey (Jan 14, 2014)

prayers for her from Kansas!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow Terry sorry to hear this i will keep you and your wife in my thoughts tomorrow. I hope all goes as good as possible and she recovers quickly.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## rpowell (Jan 14, 2014)

she will be in my prayers, and hope all goes well. i survived leukemia. hang in there.


----------



## Stihlalltheway (Jan 14, 2014)

Good luck with everything. Prayers will be sent.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 14, 2014)

Me and Sarah will keep you and your wife in out thoughts and prayers. Hope the surgery goes real well and she has a quick and full recovery.


----------



## John R (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers for your wife, and you, from Michigan.


----------



## cattoon (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers from Alabama


----------



## Milkman31 (Jan 14, 2014)

You and her will be in our prayers here in middle tn. May god bless


----------



## Erock (Jan 14, 2014)

best to you and your wifey.
Say if the bills start killing you maybe you could do something like mastermind did for tbone. build a saw and raffle it. Just a thought


----------



## srb08 (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers incoming.


----------



## labdad (Jan 14, 2014)

May God shine his light of healing on your wife, stay steadfast.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers for your wife and family. I'll ask the guys at the wood lot to pray as well. Ron


----------



## stihl for life (Jan 14, 2014)

stay strong man thoughts and prayers go out to your fam.. take care of your wife


----------



## Jtheo (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers sent for both of you.


----------



## bcaarms (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, Terry thanks for the heads up. You two are very special people.


----------



## mesupra (Jan 14, 2014)

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sorry about this Terry- I hope your wife makes it through this quickly and is back to good health soon.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers from my family to yours Terry.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers for the both of you Terry...


----------



## dgb84 (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers coming from Arkansas Terry. May God bless you both.


----------



## avason (Jan 14, 2014)

Hang in there. Prayers for you.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 14, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> for those of you that dont know yet ,my wife was diagnosed with gynecological cancer on friday. we went today to see the oncologist and she is scheduled for surgery at 9am in the morning. so i will be in and out of the shop kinda randomly for the next little while. ill try and keep up with phone calls as i can but if you call the shop and i dont answer just leave a message and ill get back asap. i have several saws that are in progress or in waiting but they will be a few days later than expected. i just dont want people to think i am ignoring messages ,calls or emails.or think that there saw wont get done. i work 7 days a week and nights to keep the porting caught up. i dont like to run more than 2-3 weeks out . dont hesitate to send saws for work ,i will still get it done. ill just be burning more midnight oil than usual.i just have a lot on muh plate right now. ill still be available for calls and emails just on a slightly tighter time frame until this surgery and the final prognosis is given as to what form if any of further treatment will be needed. if all goes well then next week will be back to normal ,but if not i will be closed at random in order to get her to the dr or to treatment when needed. i guess its kind of ironic that i have less time to work at the moment but will be needing the work and money more than ever to keep the bills paid. especially the ones that will be coming in the future. please keep my wife in your prayers,any one that has ever met my wifes knows she has never met a stranger and will do anything for anyone she can. when i say she is my better half ,i absolutely mean it. i thank my cutomers for the understanding


I will be interceding on her behalf, Gary


----------



## treesmith (Jan 14, 2014)

All the best to you both and a speedy recovery


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers from Minnesota


----------



## groundup (Jan 14, 2014)

Be strong for her sake buddy, blue skies ahead of you.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Tough times never last, tough people do.


----------



## wkeev (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers from Ohio


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2014)

Hang in there Landrum clan.


----------



## jasper89 (Jan 14, 2014)

Godspeed


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers sent....if it makes you feel any better my wife went through that about the time we were going to have a second child about 20 years ago and she has been in remission since...that is why we only have one child but the wife is still with us is the good part.....


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Terry you can take your time with my saw, I am in no rush to get it. Hope all works out with the little lady. Stay strong.


----------



## abikerboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers for you both, and for strength for you both, and for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ash man (Jan 14, 2014)

Your wife will be in my prayers.


----------



## naturelover (Jan 14, 2014)

Best wishes to you and your family.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 14, 2014)

greyfox said:


> Hey Terry you can take your time with my saw, I am in no rush to get it. Hope all works out with the little lady. Stay strong.


Same with mine. Thoughts and prayers from SE Texas


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 14, 2014)

Terry, you guys will be in our prayer. Really sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope everything goes well for your wife. Cancer has made two stops in my family, I know it too well.


----------



## Tnshaker (Jan 14, 2014)

I wish you and your wife the best. Anyone who knows Terry knows he will do what he says and he and his wife are standup people. Terrys wife always asks how my wife is doing every time I go in his shop. Not many people are like that anymore. So know that Jennifer and wish you and her all the best!


----------



## hotjava66 (Jan 14, 2014)

Best wishes and prayers for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## boxygen (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers sent Terry.


----------



## walexa07 (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers for a speedy recovery headed your way, Terry.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 14, 2014)

My thoughts are with your family and keep the faith.

This should be a good chance for the AS community to give back something to one who has given so much to it.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 14, 2014)

May this just be an unpleasant memory real soon. So you both can work on good ones.


----------



## zogger (Jan 14, 2014)

You got it, friend. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope for the best to you and your wife Terry.


----------



## angelo c (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers for strength. Hope for a cure.


----------



## nixon (Jan 14, 2014)

Terry , 
Prayers and best wishes on the way from West Sunbury for you, your wife ,and your family . I don't know what else to do other than that . But, if I can be of any help to you folks ,just name it . 
All the very best, John


----------



## justtools (Jan 14, 2014)

I wish you a Speedy and full recovery. Prayers will be sent for both of you.


----------



## ptjeep (Jan 14, 2014)

Hate to hear this Terry, prayers sent. Holler if you need anything.


----------



## DonnerParty (Jan 14, 2014)

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 14, 2014)

You all are in my thoughts and Prayers, God Speed for recovery,,,


----------



## Zero_sum (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow....that's heavy. My thoughts are with you and your wife Terry. Stay strong.


----------



## machinisttx (Jan 14, 2014)

Best wishes to you and your wife sir. My wife had a brain tumor. **** cancer.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 14, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers coming from Ohio. Wishing for a full and fast recovery!


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers sent. Will be praying both of you can make it to Iowa in April.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 14, 2014)

Good luck Terry. I'll take the prayers to my chaplain to be dedicated during mass on post. 

Be strong brother.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 14, 2014)

damn i hate hearing about things like this. just a reminder of what could happen any day  allow me to be the first to send prayers from the great white north. i really hope all goes 100%. couldn't imagine losing my better half.


----------



## CR500 (Jan 14, 2014)

Best wishes Terry !!!


----------



## workshop (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers from the Ozarks for you and your family. Peace be with your heart.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow.... I'm so sorry she and you are going through this. If you need anything, please let us know.... You've been more than great for helping me out on a few occasions and I'm happy to repay the favor any way I can. 

I'll be praying for you both.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 14, 2014)

Southern boy prayers. Ask God to show you his will during this trying time- he's got something in mind for you.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 14, 2014)

Wish you and your wife the best. Keep us posted. Prayers sent...


----------



## griffonks (Jan 14, 2014)

God Bless you and your family Sir.

Thanks for letting us know so we can Pray for the Mrs.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 14, 2014)

Give Anne a hug for me. 

If you need anything, I'm not far away.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 14, 2014)

Terry, my better half went thru similar at 23. been healthy ever since. y'all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 15, 2014)

Prayers for your wife.


----------



## Speed (Jan 15, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family, Terry.


----------



## dolmarfan (Jan 15, 2014)

Best wishes!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 15, 2014)

So sorry Terry. . . My mother-in-law was just diagnosed with breast cancer.

Seems like cancer is getting more and more common. I'll be praying fir you and your wife.


----------



## BDM53ENT (Jan 15, 2014)

Personally if you had one of my saws I would tell you to put a cover on it and worry about taking care of the wife. A saw can wait, best wishes to you sir!


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 15, 2014)

walking out the door in just a few minutes,will be headed to fort sanders for the surgery. im as nervous as a long tailed cat in a rocking chair factory.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 15, 2014)

Already been thinking and praying for ya'll!!!! Stay strong.

Neal


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 15, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Already been thinking and praying for ya'll!!!! Stay strong.
> 
> Neal



X2... Good luck and God speed. M


----------



## JoeB (Jan 15, 2014)

Prayers for your wife and family.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 15, 2014)

Best of wishes for your wife.

I've got a relative that the Drs are poking in that region and using some vague language about the results.
she hasn't said so, But i'm certain she's sweating it.
As a guy I can only guess at what it's like to actually hear the definitive words when they find something.


----------



## griff154 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry to read this. Hopes & prayer4s for the best!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 15, 2014)

Best wishes Terry our thoughts are with you at the moment from all of your friends in Ozz


----------



## mainewoods (Jan 15, 2014)

Positive thoughts and prayers for strength, sent to you and your wife Terry.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 15, 2014)

WE are waiting on them to take her back for surgery right now


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 15, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> WE are waiting on them to take her back for surgery right now



Another prayer just sent.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 15, 2014)

A group of us here in pa are praying for her while in surgery. Hope all goes well.


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 15, 2014)

You guys will be in our thoughts and prayers during these difficult times. Hang in there!!!!

GOFIGHTWIN!!!!!


----------



## demc570 (Jan 15, 2014)

PRAYERS AND GOOD THOUGHTS TO YOU BOTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheeves (Jan 15, 2014)

Prayers sent!! Hate to hear this kinda thing! Seems all to often these days!! Stay strong!


----------



## jwilly (Jan 15, 2014)

Thought and prayers to you and yours. I can be a tough road, we went through it 7 years ago and so far all is well. I wish the same for you.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 15, 2014)

Texas-sized positive thoughts being sent to your wife & you, Terry.


----------



## luckydad (Jan 15, 2014)

Praying for you all now.


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope things go well during this difficult time.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 15, 2014)

She is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr says he believes he was able to remove it all but since what she has is so rare and has a high reocurrence that they are going to discuss her case at the drs tumor conference next week to decide what action to take as far as radiation treatment. Right now he hopes that a low dose localized treatment will kill any microscopic cancer left hiding. For the moment my best friend, my life long companion ,my beautiful wife will be back and going strong in a few weeks.


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 15, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> She is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr says he believes he was able to remove it all but since what she has is so rare and has a high reocurrence that they are going to discuss her case at the drs tumor conference next week to decide what action to take as far as radiation treatment. Right now he hopes that a low dose localized treatment will kill any microscopic cancer left hiding. For the moment my best friend, my life long companion ,my beautiful wife will be back and going strong in a few weeks.


 
That is great news!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 15, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> ...... For the moment my best friend, my life long companion ,my beautiful wife will be back and going strong in a few weeks.



Super Like!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the update Terry. She is a special person for sure.....take care of her.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the update Terry. Still praying for you both.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 15, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> She is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr says he believes he was able to remove it all but since what she has is so rare and has a high reocurrence that they are going to discuss her case at the drs tumor conference next week to decide what action to take as far as radiation treatment. Right now he hopes that a low dose localized treatment will kill any microscopic cancer left hiding. For the moment my best friend, my life long companion ,my beautiful wife will be back and going strong in a few weeks.


That's great to hear Terry... 
Tell her we was all prayin' for her...


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 15, 2014)

Will keep her in my prayers. Glad to hear she is OK for now.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptjeep (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jan 15, 2014)

You and your wife will be in my thoughts and prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## bafarm (Jan 15, 2014)

Prayers for your wife, and you, from Connecticut, hopefully they got it all.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 15, 2014)

*May the heavens open and pour out a powerful healing grace on you both* - God Bless
.... What a wonderful support group here!


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 15, 2014)

I am truly sorry to hear that I hope all goes well for you both. I will keep you in my thoughts. Jeff


----------



## spike60 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> That's great to hear Terry...
> Tell her we was all prayin' for her...



I'm thinkin we were pretty much jamming the switchboard up there.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 15, 2014)

Good to hear. Tell Anne we're thinking of you guys.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 15, 2014)

shes feeling pretty god right now. a little sore and sore throat from the tube down her throat. she is set up for a full ct scan tomorrow to see if they can see anything else. the dr.'s coucel is going to discuss the best treatment plan for her after the scan.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 15, 2014)

Im glad shes doing well Terry. Prayers sent.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 15, 2014)

MacLaren said:


> Im glad shes doing well Terry. Prayers sent.


could not sleep last night so I hd ample time to talk to the FATHER glad she is doing well GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpope (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow! I feel your pain Terry. I've been there myself and I am praying for a far better outcome that what I faced about 12 years ago. Your family is far more important than anything in this world. Put all of your efforts there and the rest will sort itself out... money does not matter...


----------



## Jtheo (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for the update. Both of you will continue to be in my prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## mhimes (Jan 15, 2014)

Prayers


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Jan 15, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 15, 2014)

Prayers sent your way from okla. Stay strong


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 16, 2014)

well she is scheduled today for a whole body ct scan to see if there are any other tumors. she was already a high risk cancer patient so they don't want to take any chances on missing anything. her appointment is at 1pm


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's hoping everything goes well, prayers sent.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear things have gone well so far Terry i wish you and your wife nothing but the best..


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## rmh3481 (Jan 16, 2014)

Prayers sent along with best wishes for a fast recovery.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 16, 2014)

we will hopefully know the results from the ct scan tomorrow.


----------



## redray46 (Jan 16, 2014)

Prayers sent from NY,been there myself,know the pain.
RR


----------



## Showme (Jan 16, 2014)

I will pray for her health and well being and for you as well. We experienced at troubled year last year with our Marine son who was injured and I have a new understanding.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 16, 2014)

S


tlandrum said:


> for those of you that dont know yet ,my wife was diagnosed with gynecological cancer on friday. we went today to see the oncologist and she is scheduled for surgery at 9am in the morning. so i will be in and out of the shop kinda randomly for the next little while. ill try and keep up with phone calls as i can but if you call the shop and i dont answer just leave a message and ill get back asap. i have several saws that are in progress or in waiting but they will be a few days later than expected. i just dont want people to think i am ignoring messages ,calls or emails.or think that there saw wont get done. i work 7 days a week and nights to keep the porting caught up. i dont like to run more than 2-3 weeks out . dont hesitate to send saws for work ,i will still get it done. ill just be burning more midnight oil than usual.i just have a lot on muh plate right now. ill still be available for calls and emails just on a slightly tighter time frame until this surgery and the final prognosis is given as to what form if any of further treatment will be needed. if all goes well then next week will be back to normal ,but if not i will be closed at random in order to get her to the dr or to treatment when needed. i guess its kind of ironic that i have less time to work at the moment but will be needing the work and money more than ever to keep the bills paid. especially the ones that will be coming in the future. please keep my wife in your prayers,any one that has ever met my wifes knows she has never met a stranger and will do anything for anyone she can. when i say she is my better half ,i absolutely mean it. i thank my cutomers for the understanding



She'll be in my prayers Terry.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the update I am hopeing the ct scan comes back clean my Heart felt wishes are with you at this time


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 17, 2014)

*Major* healing mojo being sent to Anne!


----------



## nixon (Jan 18, 2014)

Terry ,
Just letting you know that Anne and you are still very much in Jan and my prayers .


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 18, 2014)

Jon i was going to call you about "da bear",My wife loved it and really appreciated the kind gesture. She read this thread start to finish and was amazed at the out pooring of goodwill. Ive told her over and over that im not hear just for the saws. Im here for the hundreds of friends ive made too.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 18, 2014)

Met with the boys at the wood lot today = lots of prayers from Greene County. Ron


----------



## tomdcoker (Jan 18, 2014)

I lost my wife to cancer Dec. 25. I will be praying for you and for a fast and complete recovery for your wife. Tom.


----------



## nixon (Jan 18, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> Jon i was going to call you about "da bear",My wife loved it and really appreciated the kind gesture.


Terry , we're just happy that it provided some comfort and maybe a smile or two . 
All the very best to you and Anne .
John and Jan


----------



## Sebago Guide (Jan 18, 2014)

Prayers for you from the state of Maine.


----------



## Str8six (Jan 18, 2014)

I have never met you or your wife but y'all have been and will be getting prayers from Mississippi. No one deserves to have to deal with that illness. God bless you both.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 18, 2014)

tomdcoker said:


> I lost my wife to cancer Dec. 25. I will be praying for you and for a fast and complete recovery for your wife. Tom.


Sorry my friend, will be praying for you as well, John


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 18, 2014)

tomdcoker said:


> I lost my wife to cancer Dec. 25. I will be praying for you and for a fast and complete recovery for your wife. Tom.



So very sorry you lost your wife to cancer Tom. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 18, 2014)

Terry, how is your wife doing?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 18, 2014)

still sore from the surgery. we will not know anything until Thursday as far as the type of treatment she will have to go thru. also tom im sure sorry to here about your wife.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll continue watching this thread for updates.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 18, 2014)

From reading your posts, you're a stand up guy! Praying for you and your wife!


----------



## tomdcoker (Jan 19, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> So very sorry you lost your wife to cancer Tom. My most sincere condolences.


I am sorry also. I miss her very much. Thanks for the condolences. Tom


----------



## tomdcoker (Jan 19, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> still sore from the surgery. we will not know anything until Thursday as far as the type of treatment she will have to go thru. also tom im sure sorry to here about your wife.


Thanks. I hope you and the kidney stones have became mutual friends and they are not bothering you now. Tom


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jan 19, 2014)

Just to show you what kind of guy Terry really is... in the middle of all this he still managed to conduct some business and get items shipped to customers. I had ordered the AT diagnostic kit from Terry about 2 weeks ago and he told me it would ship this past week. When I read about his wife, I figured that might get delayed and was ready to wait because what he and the Mrs were dealing with was way more important than some stuff for me. Lo and behold, it arrived yesterday.

Terry, you're a class individual and I sincerely hope everything turns out for the best for the both of you.


----------



## deepsouth (Jan 19, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers go out for ongoing positives for you and your wife Terry...... all the way from Tasmania - 41 degrees south.......


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 19, 2014)

HeyTerry,I just found your thread, I'm on my way going moutain climbing with my skis, I'll be closer to heaven when I'm onthe top, so I'll send my prayer's from there!

7


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 19, 2014)

im trying my best to get cought up on saws and parts shipping since I was closed for several days. ill be in the shop today porting a 550xp and a 2260 that will get me down to 11 saws behind. I try to stay no further back than 6 or 7 saws so that when I do have to miss a day or two it doesn't throw off the wagon wheel.


----------



## Scoutillac (Jan 19, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> im trying my best to get cought up on saws and parts shipping since I was closed for several days. ill be in the shop today porting a 550xp and a 2260 that will get me down to 11 saws behind. I try to stay no further back than 6 or 7 saws so that when I do have to miss a day or two it doesn't throw off the wagon wheel.




I am sure people aware of your current challenges are not too worried about your schedule slipping a bit while you take care of what is really important.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 20, 2014)

It was raining allmost all the way to the top and then it was snowing. Two thirds of the way I turned around and had to take the only possible photo of the day in a short rain pause. Sorry but the pic is from my mobile phone so I hope you can see that there was a direct comunication up there!




You have to click on the photo.

Sorry for not getting you the photo sofar, uploading from my phone doesn't work or I haven't understood it.

All the best!

7


----------



## JakeG (Jan 22, 2014)

Hoping and praying for the best, just like the rest of us.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 23, 2014)

we got the ct scan results which were good. nothing showed up on the scan. when we went to the dr today to find out what course of treatment but now we still don't know anything. the dr said at the tumor conference they discussed her in detail and all seemed to agree that they didn't see anything on the pathology report but the pathologist saysd otherwise. he told us that her slides had been sent off to the major cancer institutes for their pathologist to read. he told her that she will definitely be taking a radiation treatment of some kind. he said she may end up with a radiation implant. we will know more come next Thursday.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds pretty good so far! Hope everything stays good!

7


----------



## nixon (Jan 23, 2014)

That's good news Terry . I'm glad to hear it. But, we'll keep those prayers going all the same .
All the best, John


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 23, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> we got the ct scan results which were good. nothing showed up on the scan. when we went to the dr today to find out what course of treatment but now we still don't know anything. the dr said at the tumor conference they discussed her in detail and all seemed to agree that they didn't see anything on the pathology report but the pathologist saysd otherwise. he told us that her slides had been sent off to the major cancer institutes for their pathologist to read. he told her that she will definitely be taking a radiation treatment of some kind. he said she may end up with a radiation implant. we will know more come next Thursday.


Still praying for you and your wife.


----------



## Str8six (Jan 23, 2014)

Thats some good news. I hope this is all over very soon and just a distant memory for you both. We will keep the prayers going up, you just take care of the wife.


----------



## towingace (Jan 23, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> It was raining allmost all the way to the top and then it was snowing. Two thirds of the way I turned around and had to take the only possible photo of the day in a short rain pause. Sorry but the pic is from my mobile phone so I hope you can see that there was a direct comunication up there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All right, I clicked on the photo and up popped a bunch of bikini-clad babes and some kind of sex ad. Had a heck of a time getting out of it and I clicked the photo again and back they came. I retreated again and clicked for the third time, trying to figure out if this was some kind of intentional humor that I wasn't grasping, and up popped a beautiful full image of that photo you took. Yah, they weren't bad either, but not exactly the right place and time. Did anybody else have a problem? I'm stihl rather gun shy about things like that on this site. Now, back to Terry and Anne.


----------



## towingace (Jan 23, 2014)

I sincerely hope your outcome is a lot better than the ones we've had around here the last couple years. We wish you a your wife a full and speedy (as can be expected) recovery so things can return to normal.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 24, 2014)

towingace said:


> All right, I clicked on the photo and up popped a bunch of bikini-clad babes and some kind of sex ad. Had a heck of a time getting out of it and I clicked the photo again and back they came. I retreated again and clicked for the third time, trying to figure out if this was some kind of intentional humor that I wasn't grasping, and up popped a beautiful full image of that photo you took. Yah, they weren't bad either, but not exactly the right place and time. Did anybody else have a problem? I'm stihl rather gun shy about things like that on this site. Now, back to Terry and Anne.


That's strange! I'm sorry but when I click on it I get to the site directly. Here is the link
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22013864/Tour-Jan-2014.jpg.html

7


----------



## 7hpjim (Jan 24, 2014)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## towingace (Jan 24, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> That's strange! I'm sorry but when I click on it I get to the site directly. Here is the link
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22013864/Tour-Jan-2014.jpg.html
> 
> 7


Strange indeed, I just hit that link and I got "error...Please Install Media Player to Continue". When I tried to back out I got more ads popping up. No bikini-babes this time. I'm going to have the "virus expert" take a look at this thing tomorrow. Oh, it's 3:00 am, I guess that will be today.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds good so far terry prayers for a speedy recovery wishing good things for you on Thursday


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 24, 2014)

Seems like so much of this is going around these days.
Praying for your better half, tlandrum, for healing to subdue the infirmities in her body, and peace to reign in her heart, mind, and soul. God Bless your family, my friend.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 26, 2014)

My MIL's cancer doc told her they've seen an astronomical increase in breast cancer this year. . . Not mentioning the other cancers.

Don't know if Japan is irradiating us or what? But whatever it is, it ain't good.

Continued prayers for your wife's health Terry.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 26, 2014)

prayers to your family,and may God put his healing hand on your wife!
i hope u r well enough to come to iowa on 26th,but will understand if not.
YOU know whats important,take care of her!
i know all about those tubes ,sore throat,nose sores etc.
i had esphogagus cancer in 2000 from acid reflux.they took 7in of it out and reatached the stomach.
it was a ruff road for a few yrs but all is well.
Keep your head up bud.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 28, 2014)

well the call today went from 2 steps forward to 3 steps back. the dr's office called and told my wife t5hat the national cancer institute agrees with the pathologist at the ft sanders hospital and there is still cancer present after the surgery. so instead of low level radiation for insurance they will be doing a high level treatment to kill the cancer. she goes to the radiation therapist on feb 6


----------



## labdad (Jan 28, 2014)

Prayers and well wishes go out to you and your wife, God willing she will pull though this and beat that stuff.


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 28, 2014)

Not what we wanted to hear but hope and faith will continue.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 28, 2014)

The future has now different priorities for you! So wish your wife all the best and refocus on what is important now. Prayers sent!

7


----------



## LowVolt (Jan 28, 2014)

I had a brother-in-law and sister go threw some rough patches with their battles with cancer and by God's grace pulled threw. Be strong, stay strong.

GOFIGHTWIN!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jan 28, 2014)

More prayers your way, Terry.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't like that there Terry but tell Anne to get better for us all.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear it wasn't the news y'all had hoped for. There can't be that much left, and pathologists are cautious animals, so the XRT should clean it up. Best wishes and prayers from Texas.


----------



## labdad (Jan 30, 2014)

Prayers sent again, stay steadfast!


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 30, 2014)

i just now seen this thread ,,,,so sorry to hear that terry,, I pray all ends up well


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 30, 2014)

Your in my family's thoughts Terry. Hang in there and be a strong support for your wife as she battles this. The saws can wait.


----------



## weedkilla (Feb 2, 2014)

Just saw this thread, my thoughts are with you and your family, and hope your faith gives you strength at this time. 
As with everyone else, I can only say that anyone who has dealt with you professionally would never question your ethics, sense of responsibility or reputation. Whether they knew your current circumstances or not.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Feb 2, 2014)

So sorry the news wasn't what you were expecting I only wish the best possible outcome for you and your wife best wishes always


----------



## treesmith (Feb 2, 2014)

Still thinking of you both, Terry

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 2, 2014)

this Thursday is when we find out the treatment she will have to undergo


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 2, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> this Thursday is when we find out the treatment she will have to undergo



Chin up bud,were all with you both!


----------



## ft. churchill (Feb 2, 2014)

My prayers include you, and your family, for comfort and strength during these times, and of course for God's healing to restore your wife's health. God bless and protect.


----------



## Virgil (Feb 2, 2014)

Not real good with words, but, will be thinking of you and yours.


----------



## nixon (Feb 2, 2014)

Jan ,and I are still thinking of and praying for Anne and you . 
As always, all the best to the both of you. John


----------



## Buffhunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Your family will be in our prayers Terry.


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 3, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> well the call today went from 2 steps forward to 3 steps back. the dr's office called and told my wife t5hat the national cancer institute agrees with the pathologist at the ft sanders hospital and there is still cancer present after the surgery. so instead of low level radiation for insurance they will be doing a high level treatment to kill the cancer. she goes to the radiation therapist on feb 6


 
Sorry to hear this, Terry. Y'all are in our thoughts.


----------



## Moparmyway (Feb 3, 2014)

Good luck Terry, sorry to hear and my family and I will keep you and your wife in our prayers. i will be sending a few more cylinders your way soon as well.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 3, 2014)

I just so happen to have an 038 here right now to do ,so that means I will be doing your cylinder at that time


----------



## Scoutillac (Feb 3, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> I just so happen to have an 038 here right now to do ,so that means I will be doing your cylinder at that time


 038 huh? I like it


----------



## Moparmyway (Feb 3, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> I just so happen to have an 038 here right now to do ,so that means I will be doing your cylinder at that time


 
Thats the best news I have heard in a long time !!!!
Thank you my friend !!!
As usual, please take your time - I am not in a rush !!


PS - that 044 hybrid is running like a raped ape !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 6, 2014)

just getting home from a day with the dr.'s. today the radiation oncologist told my wife that she had a form of cancer that has only been documented 3 times. it is a rare form of squamous cell carcinoma ,according to the national cancer institute. normally when you think of skin cancer you think of it being on the outside of the body,but not in my wifes case. the doc said that this form of cancer can be found about anywhere inside the body as well as outside. normally it would be cut off and hopefully not to be worried about again. not the case for her. the dr has removed all he can without getting into the urethra. so when the pathology report come back as still having the cancer it was time for more action. according to the dr today she will be starting her first radiation treatments in about 2 weeks,after she is completely healed from the removal surgery. when this phase starts she will be taking treatments for 5 days per week for 5 weeks. the dr says that with pelvic radiation comes extreme pain and discomfort because of the sensitivity of the area being treated. she will likely even have a supra pelvic catheter so that she will not have the extreme pain of urination. she will pretty much be unable to do much of anything for the 5 weeks during the treatment. then it will go from radiation therapy to a direct implant radiation therapy to the exact area of the cancer. she is going to be sent to the university of Alabama for the direct radiation implant. she will be hospitalized for 3-5 days during this treatment. we will either be driving to and from Knoxville for the initial treatment which is 5 days a week and an hr to get there and then an hr to get home. if they send her to Vanderbilt university for the treatment she will be on the road for 2.5 hrs each way, a day, 5 days a week. things are becoming a tad stressful to say the least.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Feb 6, 2014)

More prayers headed your way Terry.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry for that info! 

Prayers sent!

7


----------



## tpope (Feb 6, 2014)

May God further bless you and your family.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 6, 2014)

GOFIGHTWIN!!


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 6, 2014)

I will restate my previous post......hope and faith will continue. Intercession will also.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Feb 6, 2014)

Iam reading all of your posts terry keep your chin up prayers and good wishes to you and your family


----------



## cheeves (Feb 6, 2014)

Terry it would be a great idea for your wife to take some Medicinal Mushrooms!! They are very powerful immune boosters! Swanson.com has them at a very reasonable affordable price! Lone Wolf turned me on to them last winter, although I have known about them since the 70's and took them for a short time back then. They have made a Big improvement in my overall health. I suffer with the same back as TBone! They are loaded with Beta- Glucan a Super immune booster! I take the Triple Formula one and Cordyceps! 
My prayers are with, and have been for your wife, and yourself! God Bless you both!!


----------



## zogger (Feb 6, 2014)

My best wishes and heartfelt prayers man.

FWIW, this is supposed to be good stuff

carnivora.com

Here is an alternative therapy clinic outside of strict US official "approved" therapies

http://www.biocarehospital.com/


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 6, 2014)

thoughts and prayers Terry.


----------



## JakeG (Feb 6, 2014)

We will continue praying for you both...


----------



## treesmith (Feb 6, 2014)

Stay positive Terry, it is so important for both of you. 
My wife's church is praying too

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 7, 2014)

Texas sized positive thoughts and healing mojo being sent.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 7, 2014)

As we discussed this Morning, Lifting you all up,,,,,


----------



## jpj6780 (Feb 7, 2014)

Praying and thinking about yall daily. Stay positive.


----------



## Termite (Feb 7, 2014)

I am praying for your wife and you.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2014)

After speaking with Terry on the phone today......I think he might appreciate a little help. 

Now that Brad ain't here, does anyone else know how to pull off a donation effort?


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't, but would enthusiastically add $100 to the price of the 385 cylinder he is porting for me


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2014)

We've done a bunch of donation events, but Brad always ran that side of it when I was involved. Hell I don't know where to start. 

It seems that Anne is in store for a rough time here in these next few weeks, and that will be rough on them financially......after all, she's the brains of that operation.


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 7, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We've done a bunch of donation events, but Brad always ran that side of it when I was involved. Hell I don't know where to start.
> 
> It seems that Anne is in store for a rough time here in these next few weeks, and that will be rough on them financially......after all, she's the brains of that operation.


 
Brad may be willing to set it up and run it from off this site. You could just provide us with the link. Just a thought. I am sure members from other sites will get involved once word gets out.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm gonna send Brad an email.


----------



## zogger (Feb 7, 2014)

Address, get well card, little note and something extra with it. 
Done.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 7, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> After speaking with Terry on the phone today......I think he might appreciate a little help.


I know that they need more than prayers!

7


----------



## JakeG (Feb 7, 2014)

Randy, I hope y'all are able to get this going. I think it would work well


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Feb 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> After speaking with Terry on the phone today......I think he might appreciate a little help.


Count me in when this get going. Everyone deserves to be helped, especially the good guys.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 8, 2014)

yup, me too.


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 8, 2014)

For those of you who might not know or recall, 

Terry ported my Jonsered 2171 for *free* as part of the 372XP Buildoff/GTG. 

And he upgraded the dogs, no charge.


I don't have much, but count me in when this benefit gets going.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 8, 2014)

I really appreciate the help guys. I know I don't have time to keep track of tickets or run any type of raffle like I have in the past for other peoples charity but I will definitely be able to supply a really nice grande prize. my wife has been touched by all the kind words and phone calls asking about her. this is truly a great site regardless of how slow and hard to navigate it has become.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> I really appreciate the help guys. I know I don't have time to keep track of tickets or run any type of raffle like I have in the past for other peoples charity but I will definitely be able to supply a really nice grande prize. my wife has been touched by all the kind words and phone calls asking about her. this is truly a great site regardless of how slow and hard to navigate it has become.



Don't worry about any of that stuff. The guys will take care of everything. You concentrate on taking care of your lady.

When you get back to normal I'd still like you to do a 661 for me. Hang in there.


----------



## Zero_sum (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in as well... Heck just the gas money alone traveling back and fourth is a burden let alone everything else. I went through that when I broke my legs and was traveling to my orthopedic all the time for follow ups / X-rays.


----------



## treesmith (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd like to meet you lot one day, you're alright


----------



## tomdcoker (Feb 9, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> just getting home from a day with the dr.'s. today the radiation oncologist told my wife that she had a form of cancer that has only been documented 3 times. it is a rare form of squamous cell carcinoma ,according to the national cancer institute. normally when you think of skin cancer you think of it being on the outside of the body,but not in my wifes case. the doc said that this form of cancer can be found about anywhere inside the body as well as outside. normally it would be cut off and hopefully not to be worried about again. not the case for her. the dr has removed all he can without getting into the urethra. so when the pathology report come back as still having the cancer it was time for more action. according to the dr today she will be starting her first radiation treatments in about 2 weeks,after she is completely healed from the removal surgery. when this phase starts she will be taking treatments for 5 days per week for 5 weeks. the dr says that with pelvic radiation comes extreme pain and discomfort because of the sensitivity of the area being treated. she will likely even have a supra pelvic catheter so that she will not have the extreme pain of urination. she will pretty much be unable to do much of anything for the 5 weeks during the treatment. then it will go from radiation therapy to a direct implant radiation therapy to the exact area of the cancer. she is going to be sent to the university of Alabama for the direct radiation implant. she will be hospitalized for 3-5 days during this treatment. we will either be driving to and from Knoxville for the initial treatment which is 5 days a week and an hr to get there and then an hr to get home. if they send her to Vanderbilt university for the treatment she will be on the road for 2.5 hrs each way, a day, 5 days a week. things are becoming a tad stressful to say the least.




Good people at UAB. Probably the best nurse care I have ever seen. Tom


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 9, 2014)

that's good to know tom


----------



## cobey (Feb 9, 2014)

for now all I can offer is prayers, maybe more later, prayers from franklin ks, my friend you build great saws!
may the Lord bless her treatments so she gets well


----------



## CJ1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Have to agree with Gologit take care of what is most important and don't worry about the rest. You have enough to worry about as it is. CJ


----------



## tpope (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll second that UAB is a great place for you and your wife to get the care that she needs. They even had good food. Since it is a teaching hospital, they have a few more people asking the same questions for their training/learning. That said, they will do about anything you ask to make you both comfortable.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 10, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> After speaking with Terry on the phone today......I think he might appreciate a little help.
> 
> Now that Brad ain't here, does anyone else know how to pull off a donation effort?



I was wondering what took so long for the monkey to bring this up. Then I remembered they aren't that smart.


----------



## mtrees (Feb 10, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> for those of you that dont know yet ,my wife was diagnosed with gynecological cancer on friday. we went today to see the oncologist and she is scheduled for surgery at 9am in the morning. so i will be in and out of the shop kinda randomly for the next little while. ill try and keep up with phone calls as i can but if you call the shop and i dont answer just leave a message and ill get back asap. i have several saws that are in progress or in waiting but they will be a few days later than expected. i just dont want people to think i am ignoring messages ,calls or emails.or think that there saw wont get done. i work 7 days a week and nights to keep the porting caught up. i dont like to run more than 2-3 weeks out . dont hesitate to send saws for work ,i will still get it done. ill just be burning more midnight oil than usual.i just have a lot on muh plate right now. ill still be available for calls and emails just on a slightly tighter time frame until this surgery and the final prognosis is given as to what form if any of further treatment will be needed. if all goes well then next week will be back to normal ,but if not i will be closed at random in order to get her to the dr or to treatment when needed. i guess its kind of ironic that i have less time to work at the moment but will be needing the work and money more than ever to keep the bills paid. especially the ones that will be coming in the future. please keep my wife in your prayers,any one that has ever met my wifes knows she has never met a stranger and will do anything for anyone she can. when i say she is my better half ,i absolutely mean it. i thank my cutomers for the understanding



I have been working a ton lately. I hope all goes well Terry.



Sent from my iPhone guaranteeing nothing.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 12, 2014)

Well , ive learned that doctors do not communicate well around here. We have been told 10 different diagnosis for what cancer she has. This time i got my hands on the cancer institutes diagnosis.
Final microscopic diagnosis
Residual malignant apocrine carcinoma (with ductal, follicular,and squamous differentiation). This carcinoma extends into the deep margin near the 3 oclock position.

Supplemental report from national cancer institute
Residual spiradenocarcinoma narrowly excised with 1mm negative margin from inked positive center. 

My understanding is the aprocrine carcinoma is very rare itself then you add in the differentiation of her particular cancer it gets even more rare.then add to that the location of her cancer and it drops to only 3 cases documented on file besides her. Im waiting in the waiting room right now while she is getting her ct scan for treatment planning. Dr says it will take rest of week to get her treatment planned. She will start radiation next week. They have decided on 25 full pelvic treatments. Which is 5 per week for 5 weeks. Then 10 to 15 more direct focal radiation treatments after the full pelvic is treatment is finished. So i guess we are talking about 7 to weeks now of treatments.


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope and pray they can kill it....whatever it is. If you need anything from me personally, or us as a whole, don't hesitate to ask. Take care and keep the faith.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 12, 2014)

Terry, I will be praying for your wife, the doctors treating her, and you. I wish you the very best and hope she can beat this thing. The sooner the better. DW


----------



## nmurph (Feb 12, 2014)

Terry, your and your wife's problem makes my trouble seem insignificant. We are praying for you. Remember, behind all this chaos is GOD's plan- ask him to show it to you.


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 12, 2014)

Terry, you could also consider Duke University. Dr. Rizzieri is a great Oncologist specializing in rare forms of cancer. Just a thought since your Doc's arent communicating that well .


----------



## nixon (Feb 13, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> After speaking with Terry on the phone today......I think he might appreciate a little help.
> 
> Now that Brad ain't here, does anyone else know how to pull off a donation effort?



Any word on progress on this ? 
In the meantime Anne and You are very much at the top of Jan,and my prayers lists .
All the best to the both of you. John


----------



## Twisted Priorities (Feb 13, 2014)

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Braintree (Feb 14, 2014)

Terry,I too just came a cross this thread.I send my prayer to you and your wife.My wife meet cancer last summer and did battle with it.She is here today with me on this valentine day.So me and Marianne send a hug to you and your wife.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 14, 2014)

Many prayers and good thoughts to you and your wife.


----------



## certified106 (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow just saw this and almost feel bad that i sent an email asking about saw prices. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 14, 2014)

I still have to work and pay the bills ,by all means send saw requests if you have one. I need the work now as much as I ever did. I just have to do it around her schedule.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 21, 2014)

off to see the dr this morning,we have to be there at 10am. this will be her final consultation visit. treatments start on Monday.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Feb 21, 2014)

thinking well wishes for ya'll. it's usually tough being a "special" case.

for a very different set of reasons, i've come to hate/dread hearing words 
"special" "extremely unusual reaction" "we've rarely seen that in..." and so on from the Drs.

Hang tough and keep at the saws man. seems to be a decent way to not let the worries
have as great of a chance to gnaw at ya!


----------



## griff154 (Feb 21, 2014)

Good luck and god bless!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 21, 2014)

well dr says everything is good to go. she start radiation at 8:30 Monday morning and will take it for 7 weeks 5 days a week.


----------



## JakeG (Feb 21, 2014)

We are all pulling for you both.


----------



## brucew44guns (Feb 21, 2014)

It's a wise man that asks for prayers, so powerful. All the best to you guys for a great and happy outcome.


----------



## tpope (Feb 21, 2014)

Travel safely. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 24, 2014)

today was treatment number one . 1 down 34 to go. my wife has decided that when she takes each treatment she is going to text everyone what she is thankful for. todays text was that she is thankful to have God in her life and for God being there by her side thru this.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 24, 2014)

That's a positive attitude,the mind is capable of healing.prayers for u both.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi, This is Terry's wife/boss, Ann. First and foremost, I want to thank each and everyone of you guys for the gifts, cards, phone calls, concerns & prayers. I am so humbled by all the love that you guys have & share with each other! I am so fortunate to be a part of your life. I know Terry appreciates each one of you & the friendships that he has made are forever. Terry & the girls have really took this hard. I will never forget the day that I got the call from the doctor that I had cancer and when I told Terry, he just fell to his knees, grabbed me & cried all day. I knew right then & there that I can't tell the girls. That night I had Terry to tell them. The loud cries coming from the girls was unbearable. Many times in our lives we go through things that cause us pain, sorrow & even leave us feeling hopeless. It's really important that we can reflect on the things that we are thankful for. If there is one thing that I have learned in my own life is that by living with a life of gratitude it can change your entire outlook on your life & how you handle the things in your life. There are many tough times that we go through over time, but if you can take a moment to stop & simply reflect on the blessings in your life I believe you will see just how blessed your life is! So to help me get through this trial time in my life, I have decided everyday that I go get a radiation treatment I want to share to everyone what I am thankful that day for. I will be giving 35 reasons through out 7 weeks. I hope you don't mind. If you have something to share that your thankful that day for, I wouldn't mind if you shared that with me. So yesterday was my 1st treatment. I was thankful for having God in my life who does work miracles, meets my every need & gave me the gift of life. Today was #2 radiation treatment down. 33 to go. Today I am thankful for Terry... My husband(going on 18 years), father of my children, & my best friend. He is wise & rational. I never have to worry about the decisions he makes because I know they are well-thought-out. He is opinionated & outspoken. This means that he is a man of conviction & courage! He is a protector & provider. He loves me even when I'm grouchy & afraid. He is by no means perfect, but I know he is perfectly God's plan for me & I am thankful for that. He is a man of few words & over the years I have been frustrated in his inability to express affection. However, as I reflect on our life together, I now see that words weren't necessary. He showed me his love. For this I am thankful. Most of all he has a heart that's willing to change when God challenges him. I hope you enjoy! Thanks again for being in my life.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am thankfull I could go to the woods and work today, and for my wife and kids. I am also thank full for my friends here.
good to hear from you Ann, stay strong in your recovery.
best wishes Mike


----------



## LegDeLimber (Feb 25, 2014)

quote:
Hi, This is Terry's wife/boss, Ann. First and foremost, I want to thank each and everyone of you guys for the gifts, cards, phone calls, concerns & prayers. I am so humbled by all the love that you guys have & share with each other! I am so fortunate to be a part of your life. I know Terry appreciates each one of you & the friendships that he has made are forever.
= = =
i take it Mrs Landrum ain't never seen a good hot thread purge with a group rate of bus tickets
to banned camp!! [smiley face goes here}

with silliness aside: 
I got to have a great afternoon with my neighbor who's a recent
owner of a Stihl ms170.
Was a laconic day and very little firewood was cut (& still not split yet)
But for a noodling clog on the 170, I pulled bar and all off for a good look-see at things
and we were able to take our time and I could do a slow methodical
inspection/clean out of the bar and show him the things to check.
How to look for oiler flow,how the bar adjuster works, lift the bar when tightening
etc.....
and that lunch plate just topped it off. the only thing not home made 
was the tortillas.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice to see you pop in Ann.


----------



## Scoutillac (Feb 25, 2014)

Hang in there Ann, there are a lot of people here who have your best interest in mind.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2014)

We pray for you every night Anne.


----------



## weedkilla (Feb 25, 2014)

While I, like many others, have never met Ann or Terry I can only say that I feel amazed that a bond and a sense of connectivity spreads thousands of miles because of this forum and a common interest. 
I consider myself lucky to have swapped a few emails with Terry, to have been able to purchase some of his craftsmanship and to feel totally safe in my dealings with him as a complete stranger is an awesome sign of the strength, decency and humanity of the man. 
That his family is being so tested at this time is indeed an unfair thing, and I wish I was close enough to offer more traditional help (dropping around a casserole or servicing your car is more my style), my best wishes to you all, and the hopes that your faith continues to give you strength. 
For those of us too far away, the raffle at least makes us feel like we can do something that is of practical help.


----------



## cobey (Feb 25, 2014)

Best wishes for good healing! we prayed for you and your family at our church sunday


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 25, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> Hi, This is Terry's wife/boss, Ann. First and foremost, I want to thank each and everyone of you guys for the gifts, cards, phone calls, concerns & prayers. I am so humbled by all the love that you guys have & share with each other! I am so fortunate to be a part of your life. I know Terry appreciates each one of you & the friendships that he has made are forever. Terry & the girls have really took this hard. I will never forget the day that I got the call from the doctor that I had cancer and when I told Terry, he just fell to his knees, grabbed me & cried all day. I knew right then & there that I can't tell the girls. That night I had Terry to tell them. The loud cries coming from the girls was unbearable. Many times in our lives we go through things that cause us pain, sorrow & even leave us feeling hopeless. It's really important that we can reflect on the things that we are thankful for. If there is one thing that I have learned in my own life is that by living with a life of gratitude it can change your entire outlook on your life & how you handle the things in your life. There are many tough times that we go through over time, but if you can take a moment to stop & simply reflect on the blessings in your life I believe you will see just how blessed your life is! So to help me get through this trial time in my life, I have decided everyday that I go get a radiation treatment I want to share to everyone what I am thankful that day for. I will be giving 35 reasons through out 7 weeks. I hope you don't mind. If you have something to share that your thankful that day for, I wouldn't mind if you shared that with me. So yesterday was my 1st treatment. I was thankful for having God in my life who does work miracles, meets my every need & gave me the gift of life. Today was #2 radiation treatment down. 33 to go. Today I am thankful for Terry... My husband(going on 18 years), father of my children, & my best friend. He is wise & rational. I never have to worry about the decisions he makes because I know they are well-thought-out. He is opinionated & outspoken. This means that he is a man of conviction & courage! He is a protector & provider. He loves me even when I'm grouchy & afraid. He is by no means perfect, but I know he is perfectly God's plan for me & I am thankful for that. He is a man of few words & over the years I have been frustrated in his inability to express affection. However, as I reflect on our life together, I now see that words weren't necessary. He showed me his love. For this I am thankful. Most of all he has a heart that's willing to change when God challenges him. I hope you enjoy! Thanks again for being in my life.



Amen sister. Hope and faith will continue here. I am thankful for our Foreign Exchange Student (FES). She came to us about 3 weeks ago from a "not-so" desirable host person. She is precious and has been a blessing to our family. Tonight we had a conversation about other FES's and her previous host home. She got choked up and told my wife and I we are the nicest people, she loves our family, loves being with us, and was soooo greatful for accepting her. I really do consider her my own; and my stomach turns when I think about her going back home.


----------



## deerjackie (Feb 26, 2014)

Praying for a quick and healthy recovery.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Feb 26, 2014)

#3 Radiation Treatment down. 32 to go. Today I am Thankful for being a Mother of two beautiful girls... Amanda Brooke-17 years old & LeAnn Paige-13 years old, for making me laugh & realizing my strength, for keeping me sane & ... driving me crazy! Having a beautiful & loving spirit just for being themselves. They have high hopes & dreams for their future & will be excellent in what they attempt in their lives. They have taught me so many things about life & I've learned more about myself than ever before. I love them with all my heart! They are the most precious gift God has given me. With life throwing a lot of curveballs lately, they are my anchor! No matter how hard things can be, they give meaning to my existence & inspire me everyday to become a better person & I am proud to be their Mother! If you have something to share that your thankful today for, I wouldn't mind if you shared that with me. As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## mainewoods (Feb 26, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you,Terry and your daughters. May the good lord give all of you the strength and courage you need to win this battle. God bless you all.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 27, 2014)

I would love to see a family photo. I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## nmurph (Feb 27, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> #3 Radiation Treatment down. 32 to go. Today I am Thankful for being a Mother of two beautiful girls... Amanda Brooke-17 years old & LeAnn Paige-13 years old, for making me laugh & realizing my strength, for keeping me sane & ... driving me crazy! Having a beautiful & loving spirit just for being themselves. They have high hopes & dreams for their future & will be excellent in what they attempt in their lives. They have taught me so many things about life & I've learned more about myself than ever before. I love them with all my heart! They are the most precious gift God has given me. With life throwing a lot of curveballs lately, they are my anchor! No matter how hard things can be, they give meaning to my existence & inspire me everyday to become a better person & I am proud to be their Mother! If you have something to share that your thankful today for, I wouldn't mind if you shared that with me. As always thanks for being in my life!


 

Ann, keep'em coming, I copy and paste them and pass them along to my wife. She has never been on AS, but I share lots of what's going on here with her. She tolerates it and actually acts interested sometimes. You and Terry have a wonderful family. I think we get so caught up in being there for our kids that we forget that as they grow, it is important for them to understand their role in supporting us in our lives. My wife lost her mother when she was 11 to thyroid cancer. It has made her a very strong and devout person. We are your (and Brad's dad) prayer warriors and know that GOD will get you and Terry through this in His time. Stay strong, and pray.


BTW, your first post made my eyes water (I did not cry. Repeat, I did not cry!!!!)

Neal


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 27, 2014)

nmurph said:


> BTW, your first post made my eyes water (I did not cry. Repeat, I did not cry!!!!)
> 
> Neal


 
Eyes watering is crying. It doesn't have to be a river to be considered crying. No shame in crying, just means you have a heart and you care. You can keep your man card,,,,for now.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 27, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Eyes watering is crying. It doesn't have to be a river to be considered crying. No shame in crying, just means you have a heart and you care. You can keep your man card,,,,for now.


 
Thanks...my man card is everything to me!


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 27, 2014)

Ann, I'm not a religious man, but I do believe in positive thoughts and kharma. Many positive thoughts are being sent to you, Terry, Amanda, & LeAnn. Good things come back to people who do good things. 




nmurph said:


> ...
> 
> BTW, your first post made my eyes water (I did not cry. Repeat, I did not cry!!!!)
> 
> Neal


 
I'm crying, and I've never met the Landrum clan.
I'll turn in my man card, but first I'll need to find it. 
It might have already been revoked .


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 27, 2014)

Mrs TLandrum, I am thankful for some good news I got today. My neice, Ally, was born pre-mature in early December (before Christmas). Her esophagus was not attached to her stomach so she is still in the hospital. She had surgery 1/29 to repair the defect. However, the surgery site did not heal 100% and there was leakage, so they continued feeding her through a tube. They have been testing every week to determine if there is still leakage. The test results came back today.....the surgery site has closed with no more leakage. They removed the feeding tube and she is able to bottle/breast feed for the first time. She should be able to come home soon. Children are definitely a blessing----the best gift this side of heaven IMO.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 27, 2014)

good to hear Hinerman.
nmurph, me to man.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry for the delay, it's been a busy day! #4 Radiation Treatment down. 31 to go. Today I am thankful for my pets... 3-Chihuahua Dogs..".Taco Lee" - 11 years old," Nic Nic" - 4 years old," Lily Doll" - 3 years old. 1-Himalayan Cat..."Hemi" - 2 years old. 1-Teddy Bear Hamster..."Tanner" - 6 months old. 3-Dwarf Hamsters..."September" - 6 months old, "Sir Bites' Alot" - 6 months old, "Princess" - 6 months old. 1-Hermit Crab..."Bullet" - 1 years old, for showing me what truly means to give and show unconditional love. They have seen me at my best and worst and love me no matter what and require so little from me, yet give back so much, especially on my darkest days that makes me feel as if I am the most special. They keep me company, protect me, drive me nuts, make me laugh, cost a fortune, and don't do their share of the housework... and they're just like any other family member who fits right into our crazy life. If only they would have been blessed with more years on our earth, we would not have to give them up so soon and let them grow old with us. Without each and everyone of them, I would surely be lost cause they have an energy that brightens our days, livens our household and fills a place that would otherwise be void. I hope I can be the person they think I am. I try everyday! If you have something to share that your thankful today for, I wouldn't mind if you shared that with me. As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## tpope (Feb 27, 2014)

You need a bird to add to your pets. They talk back like some kids. My second wife married me because my Macaw called her Momma the first time he met her. I have driven the long road to treatment. Your family has my prayers. I'm enjoying your daily updates. I pray that you have the strength to keep them up.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 27, 2014)

we had a moluccan cockatoo years ago. when it come to ann and the bird, the bird was in charge. when we had our first child the bird plucked really bad so we gave him to someone who had time for him.


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 28, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> we had a moluccan cockatoo years ago. when it come to ann and the bird, the bird was in charge. when we had our first child the bird plucked really bad so we gave him to someone who had time for him.


 
My sister had to rehome a cockatoo for the same reason. When they brought in new pets--not even other birds--the cockatoo would pluck himself nearly bald.


Y'all be strong.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Feb 28, 2014)

#5 Radiation Treatment down. 30 to go. Today I am thankful for my Mother. My Mother is a woman like no other & no other is ever going to compare or take her place. She gave me life, nurtured me, fought for me, made me laugh, made me cry, wiped my tears, hugged me tight, watched me succeed, seen me fail, cheered me on, drove me crazy, but loved me more than herself. My Mother was beautiful on the inside & outside. She was tender & warm hearted, accepted people for who & what they were. She loved music, to cook, to dance, she loved to clean, she was very hands on, even the tiniest detail she took care of it. She loved the Lord! Oh did she love the Lord! She was my sunshine & walked through life beside me until her life got cut too short, too young. My Mother died 7 years ago at the age of 55. She started out with breast cancer at the age of 52, 3 years later she had brain cancer. When we found out the news from the doctor, she only lived 3 days. Losing my mother was like losing half of my life cause that day she died, I've been numb and my life has been at a stand still. She was my best critic, yet my strongest supporter. She touched the world with her presence, and I'm proud to be her daughter. If you have something to share, please do. I will be back on Monday for my 6th treatment and what I'm thankful for. As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## tpope (Feb 28, 2014)

Tie a knot in your rope... you are standing on a good foundation. Maybe you won't start plucking too.


----------



## tomdcoker (Mar 3, 2014)

tpope said:


> Tie a knot in your rope... you are standing on a good foundation. Maybe you won't start plucking too.




What has happened to this thread. We are suppose to be helping a fellow member in need. Come on people, lets get it moving. Tom


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 3, 2014)

Starting another week & going strong! #6 Radiation Treatment down. 29 to go. Today I am thankful for my Father... So I just wanted to take a moment to tell how my Father is without a doubt one of the hardest working men I have ever met. Growing up on a mill yard, My Father either was up during the night unloading trucks or he was out on the road driving a truck. All I remember mostly is him working all the time, who did the best he knew to do in raising us. My Father is smart, caring, very funny & is loved by all he has met. He just has this thing about him, once you know him you are grateful for having him in your life. As I get older, I begin to appreciate the richless of the lives that have been voluntarily shared with me & stop taking them for granted. And I start to understand that despite all of the things my parents might have done wrong by me, they got a lot of things right too. My Father just had open heart surgery. Which is doing great!! I've spent far more time with my Father making new memories now than I think I did as a kid, & for that time & those memories, I am eternally grateful. If you have anything to share, please do! I love to read what you guys have to say which is about ten times but I can't help it I just love it! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 3, 2014)

GOFIGHTWIN!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 3, 2014)

Mrs. L, my dad had open heart surgery back in 1980 and he's still kickin' so, that should help ease your mind about your dad. Now that I have my own son, my dad and his actions toward me, have started to make more sense. I'm sure it's the same for you and your daughters. Now, this obsession with chainsaws? Nobody can explain that...... Glad you're GOOD. DW


----------



## tpope (Mar 3, 2014)

My Dad was and is a bit of my foundation here on earth. I do however wish that I had listened to him more when I was younger. I might be retired now if I had, but that is my mistake. I'm very glad that you feel like and enjoy reading our comments here. I hope that your energy continues to be good. I look forward to reading your comments too.


----------



## remduck1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mrs. Landrum,

I am thankful for my wife of 14 years. she has taught me how to be the person that I knew I should be but never was. She has seen the sides of me that were broken and helped to heal those that she could and accept those that she couldn't. She is my best friend and strength. I have never met you and Terry but from what I have read in his posts you are also his best friend and he yours. The test you are being put through will only bring you closer together. I wish you both the best and will keep you in my thoughts. as my grandfather always told me, You gotta have a couple of bad days to really know what a good one is all about. Thank you for posting.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 3, 2014)

I am thankful im here at all. When i had esophogus cancer,after surgery in the ICU my gpa looked at my dad and said"he is not coming home with us",then was cryin.
that was 2000 and doin good!
prayin everyday for Mrs L and family!
i appreciate u posting.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 4, 2014)

#7 Radiation Treatment down. 28 to go. Today I am thankful for my Sister's... As they say a sister is a gift to the heart, a friend to the spirit, a golden thread to the meaning of life. I have two sister's; Linda which was took to soon & died at birth. I never got to meet her in this lifetime cause I am the baby (youngest) in my family, but one day we will meet. My oldest sister Tammy, is an amazing woman, mother, grandmother, friend & sister. It seems like she has lost her way after mama died. I wish I could be there for her more but it's hard living apart from each other. A sister's love is never ending & shares a special connection that can never be broken & a little bit of childhood that can never be lost. Tammy is beautiful on the inside & out. She's passionate, just get her talking about her two girls & her four grandbabies that she loves & you can't miss the spark that lights up her face. I love my sister dearly, so whether we are together or we are miles apart, all she needs to do is reach for my hand & she will touch my heart like she always has! Have anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## Zero_sum (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank YOU Ann for sharing with us! I am thankful that I am alive and can walk. I was in a severe motorcycle accident 2 years ago and almost lost both my legs. It was definitely a wake up call for me to appreciate every day you have here and for all you have. It is real easy to take the simple things for granted. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 4, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> As always thanks for being in my life!



Thank you for being on ours.

GOFIGHTWIN!


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Mrs. Landrum. I have a biological daughter (16) and 2 boys (6 and 9), both adopted. I am thankful for their birth parents who chose to place them with my wife and I. I cannot imagine life without them. It is hard to look at them and not think of their birth parents and how grateful I am to them. We met one set of birth parents. We were together at the hospital. When we were together at the hospital for the last time to say our goodbyes, I almost backed out. The pain in their decision was almost unbearable. It was the most difficult decision they ever made in their young lives and probably since; maybe the most difficult decision they ever have to make. They wept uncontrollably, like nothing I have ever seen before or since. My wife and I questioned whether we were doing the right thing. Witnessing them that day makes me appreciate them even more because I know how difficult and painful it was for them. They (both sets of birth parents) blessed me with my sons. There is no greater gift this side of heaven; and for that I am thankful. Honestly, there are no words to express my gratitude,,,thankful is inadequate.


----------



## tpope (Mar 4, 2014)

Keep sharing lovely lady. I'm still caring and enjoying. Your resilience inspires me.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 5, 2014)

#8 Radiation treatment down. 27 to go. Today I am thankful for my three Brother's... Kenneth Ray which was took to soon like my sister. He lived for two days. My oldest brother Tony is always reaching down & lifting people up. He has good soul & would do anything for anybody. He don't like change but he's not afraid to shine & take chances. His commitment to following his dreams inspires me to keep following mine. My other brother James is a hard worker, no matter how difficult that task may be & I love him dearly. Anything that I achieve, he will hold my hands in silence & shine with happiness (he is not good with showing his emotions). We lost a lot of time together. Memories lost. It is one of those things that we can never really make up for, due to time. But it's never to late to start. To the outside world we all grow old. But not to brother's & sister's. We know each other as we always were. We know each other's hearts. We share private family jokes. We remember family feuds & secrets, family grieves & joys. We live outside the touch of time. If you have anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## tpope (Mar 5, 2014)

You are so right about how we as family treat our relationships. I appreciate your insight and wisdom. It really is about how we treat the folks we know... Sometimes we must live within today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 5, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> Starting another week & going strong! #6 Radiation Treatment down. 29 to go. Today I am thankful for my Father... So I just wanted to take a moment to tell how my Father is without a doubt one of the hardest working men I have ever met. Growing up on a mill yard, My Father either was up during the night unloading trucks or he was out on the road driving a truck. All I remember mostly is him working all the time, who did the best he knew to do in raising us. My Father is smart, caring, very funny & is loved by all he has met. He just has this thing about him, once you know him you are grateful for having him in your life. As I get older, I begin to appreciate the richless of the lives that have been voluntarily shared with me & stop taking them for granted. And I start to understand that despite all of the things my parents might have done wrong by me, they got a lot of things right too. My Father just had open heart surgery. Which is doing great!! I've spent far more time with my Father making new memories now than I think I did as a kid, & for that time & those memories, I am eternally grateful. If you have anything to share, please do! I love to read what you guys have to say which is about ten times but I can't help it I just love it! As always thanks for being in my life!





Mrs. TLandrum said:


> #7 Radiation Treatment down. 28 to go. Today I am thankful for my Sister's... As they say a sister is a gift to the heart, a friend to the spirit, a golden thread to the meaning of life. I have two sister's; Linda which was took to soon & died at birth. I never got to meet her in this lifetime cause I am the baby (youngest) in my family, but one day we will meet. My oldest sister Tammy, is an amazing woman, mother, grandmother, friend & sister. It seems like she has lost her way after mama died. I wish I could be there for her more but it's hard living apart from each other. A sister's love is never ending & shares a special connection that can never be broken & a little bit of childhood that can never be lost. Tammy is beautiful on the inside & out. She's passionate, just get her talking about her two girls & her four grandbabies that she loves & you can't miss the spark that lights up her face. I love my sister dearly, so whether we are together or we are miles apart, all she needs to do is reach for my hand & she will touch my heart like she always has! Have anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!





Mrs. TLandrum said:


> #8 Radiation treatment down. 27 to go. Today I am thankful for my three Brother's... Kenneth Ray which was took to soon like my sister. He lived for two days. My oldest brother Tony is always reaching down & lifting people up. He has good soul & would do anything for anybody. He don't like change but he's not afraid to shine & take chances. His commitment to following his dreams inspires me to keep following mine. My other brother James is a hard worker, no matter how difficult that task may be & I love him dearly. Anything that I achieve, he will hold my hands in silence & shine with happiness (he is not good with showing his emotions). We lost a lot of time together. Memories lost. It is one of those things that we can never really make up for, due to time. But it's never to late to start. To the outside world we all grow old. But not to brother's & sister's. We know each other as we always were. We know each other's hearts. We share private family jokes. We remember family feuds & secrets, family grieves & joys. We live outside the touch of time. If you have anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!




Mrs. TLandrum You are very blessed to have a strong supportive family. Your Posts have been a blessing to me. As they have caused me to stop and reflect on the blessings that I have been blessed with from my family. Keep up the good fight and don't loose your faith.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 6, 2014)

#9 Radiation treatment down. 26 to go. Today I am thankful for my Nieces & Nephews... I am happy to be an Aunt to Jessica, Kelsie, Kristen, Natashia, Aubree, Quentin, & Kyle. My nieces & nephews all make me not only proud for their accomplishments, but proud & happy for their hearts. I loved when we use to have times with the family & I would get to see my sister & brothers & all the kids. It's amazing seeing them all grow up so fast. I try to be there anyway I can & not let distance make me distant. Even though I don't get to see them nearly as much as I would like... they take up a huge space in my heart. I'm also a Great Aunt to Ty, Ovion, Mya & Zaylee. I adore hearing their little voices giggling as they pile out of the car & rush up to the door & stand there mischievously peeking in with smiles as big as the side of the world. They make sure that everyday holds something new & exciting cause they are the future & are all really amazing in their own ways & I love them! Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## tomdcoker (Mar 6, 2014)

I am glad to see that your attitude is still upbeat. That is good because a positive attitude is always helpful in the healing process. Believing that you will be healed plays a small part in your actual healing. keep it up. I added you to the prayer list at my church last Sunday. My prayers are that you will be healed of this cancer. Tom


----------



## Syrupmaker (Mar 6, 2014)

Mrs. Landrum,

Please know that you are in my prayers.

Today I am thankful that my wife and I were able to meet my 88 year old mother in-law, my 92 year old father in-law, my 86 year old father, and my wife's sister for breakfast to celebrate my mother in-law's birthday.


----------



## cobey (Mar 7, 2014)

me and my church are praying for you Ann


----------



## bcaarms (Mar 7, 2014)

Ann,

Gratitude is something that has come to me slowly over the years. I tend to look upon blessings as something that I expected. It takes a real obvious event to get me put back to the right size.
Well, we live out in the country and when we got the house the only thing I didn’t like was the pool. Jeanie agreed to take care of the day to day stuff. I would be in charge of closing for Winter and opening in Spring. I converted it to salt to make it easier to keep. Last weekend it hit 70, so we decided to open it up early, as we never know if I’ll be home when it must be opened. So we took off the mesh cover and cleaned and started up the salt system. After it was all done we decided to put the 2 warmer bubble sheets on it to keep some of the leaves out. Things were just fine. Monday I left for work and Jeanie decided to vacuum the pool. She finished and went into the kitchen to clean up a bit. When she looked out the window she could see Yuki, out 90 pound Malamute hanging on for dear life to the edge of the deep end. She screamed for my daughter and ran out to rescue the dog. As she leaped down the steps she saw the open gate and just inside Akira, our Siberian husky was tangled up in the bubble wrap trying to get out of the pool. You couldn’t see the shallow corner where Akira was from the kitchen. She yanked Akira out and ran to Yuki and hauled him out in one pull. The bubble warmer wraps around their legs and prevents them from swimming. It all happened in less than a minute. Nothing was heard inside the house. It was only through grace. We were lucky.
Jeanie and I think about you and your family every day
Peace


----------



## nixon (Mar 7, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> #9 Radiation treatment down. 26 to go. Today I am thankful for my Nieces & Nephews... I am happy to be an Aunt to Jessica, Kelsie, Kristen, Natashia, Aubree, Quentin, & Kyle. My nieces & nephews all make me not only proud for their accomplishments, but proud & happy for their hearts. I loved when we use to have times with the family & I would get to see my sister & brothers & all the kids. It's amazing seeing them all grow up so fast. I try to be there anyway I can & not let distance make me distant. Even though I don't get to see them nearly as much as I would like... they take up a huge space in my heart. I'm also a Great Aunt to Ty, Ovion, Mya & Zaylee. I adore hearing their little voices giggling as they pile out of the car & rush up to the door & stand there mischievously peeking in with smiles as big as the side of the world. They make sure that everyday holds something new & exciting cause they are the future & are all really amazing in their own ways & I love them! Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!



Ann ,
Thanks for writing these posts . Sometimes when I get in a dark corner ,I'll come here and reread your posts about your journey ,and how you are dealing with it . Pulls me back out of the corner every time . I've been kinda worried about getting the results of a PET scan ,and the not knowing has gotten the best of me a time or three. But, like I said , you've been an inspiration .
So, thank you so very much . You and Terry are in our thoughts and prayers
As to the results of the scan.... Still in remission ! 
All the very best to you ,Terry ,and your family , John


----------



## likesaws (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a note have been silently watching thread since it started. Just wanted to let you know you 
have been in prayers since I found out. Still praying for you and family and new shop. Love 
reading Ann's post always.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry for a day delay! After Radiation treatment yesterday I didn't feel that good but I knew that I would have to keep going cause of trying to get a birthday party together, plus pick up a bunch of kids at the school for the party & among all of this trying to work at the same time which was a very busy day! I decided to write about the birthday party yesterday but didn't have time to txt it. I hope you like! #10 Radiation treatment down. 25 to go. Today I am thankful for Family & Friends gathering together for our daughter LeAnn's 14th birthday party. A lot of laughter, Singing Happy Birthday, Blowing out candles. Growing up innocent souls, fearless & not a worry in the world! I am thankful for all the opportunities to spend time & strengthen the ties that bind our families & create warm, lasting memories we will never forget for our kids. It means a lot to me that they took the time from their busy lives to be a part of a special day & making it even more special! I love the way being around them makes me come alive, too! Sometimes it's all about these little things we often take for granted! Anything you want to share please do! I read them over & over!!! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## Milkman31 (Mar 8, 2014)

I hope not to offend anyone with this, I'm not good with word but I would like to share this. May god bless you and your family.


----------



## tpope (Mar 8, 2014)

Memories are made for all that are involved. They are meant to be cherished. I think that the birthday party went grand. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 11, 2014)

#11 Radiation treatment down. 24 to go. I am thankful for My In-Laws cause they love me for who I am... David (Terry's Dad) is a calm, kind-hearted, very reserved man. Loria (Terry's Mom) is a independent, strong, confident woman. Samantha (Terry's sister) is a smart, responsible, woman that has a good head on her shoulders. They welcomed me into their family with open arms since the day I first meet them. They have always treated me like one of their own & has never been unkind to me. I remember when Amanda was born, Loria would call every Saturday morning, Where is my baby? Bring her to me! Oh, how we can reminisce over the past & the memories that seem so simple at that time but now looking back it meant more than words can explain. We have missed out on a lot of each other lives. It's very hard to be so far away from each other cause of always having this feeling of missing out. Soon, the distance & the years of separation become a divider in your ability to be close & comfortable with your family. The pace of life seems to go by fast but life is the longest thing we will have, we just have to make the most of each day. Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## bcaarms (Mar 11, 2014)

Ann,
Growing up an Army brat, you move at least once every 3 years. You don't know anything different, so you think its normal. Later on you find out it makes a difference in everything in your life. You have never had any long term relationships. It affects every one that passes through along your journey. I followed my father and grandfather serving in the Army. I never realized there were people that grow up and live their lives in the same area they were born. I was amazed how many people knew friends they went through elementary school with. The people that take the time to get close, are special. In the end thats what I value. Ocasionaly I remember to treat others like I want to be treated. 

Thinking about you and yours.
Peace
Bill & Jeanie


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 12, 2014)

#12 Radiation down. 23 to go. I am thankful today for Arboristsite... I want to recognize the blessings of amazing people in my life on an on-going basis who stick together & are for each other to make life richer & more meaningful. I feel so blessed knowing that I have been blessed with such a terrific family/lovely friends who make it a point to remind me that I'm special to them & their love is unconditional that has no end. They are the type of friends that are appreciate of your time & ask how you are & really care about the answer. They are the greatest help for overcoming difficulties & taking us to where we couldn't reach alone. I learned one of the great secrets of thankfulness through this adventure. The value of something isn't determined by how much it appreciates, but by how much it is appreciated. Anything you want to share please do! As always thanks for being in my life! This one is actually for yesterday's thankful of the day. It has been hectic last couple of days, so hopefully I will get my other thankful of the day wrote for you today!


----------



## Syrupmaker (Mar 12, 2014)

I hope the "hectic" was "real life" not doctors, clinics etc. I'm grateful today that even though it was only 16 degrees the sun was shining and some ice on the driveway melted. 

Remember to appreciate and savor the small gifts.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 13, 2014)

#13 radiation treatment down. 22 to go. I am thankful today for a square, puffed cracker called Saltine...Saltine Crackers possess a powerful identity: an assembly-line look, a pick-me-up size, then a slight sandpaper feel on one side with a crunch that surrenders immediately in the mouth, that is when the actual flavor appears! Today started a little on the rough side for me after radiation. I definitely had my ups & downs today. Being sick is so not fun at all, but I am thankful for the three things that got me through: Prayers, Terry & Saltine Crackers! Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## cobey (Mar 13, 2014)

sorry to hear you feel bad today, praying you get feeling better, and treatments to go well!


----------



## LegDeLimber (Mar 13, 2014)

Still reading your posts ma'am.
How is your appetite during this ?
are the saltines because of nausea or just cause you like them.

over the weekend, I had some captains wafers & the hot cheese filling (Lance Crackers)
and they were good for that slowly eaten, savoring the flavors
and noticing that diffeence from the top and bottom.
Can ya tell it's been a while since I have had a pack

edit: i'm prettygroggy this morn and it's hard to write.


----------



## tpope (Mar 13, 2014)

You are still on my mind and in my prayers!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 13, 2014)

she was having a bad day yesterday with feeling sick. energy level was zapped too. but you would never know it to talk to her on the phone or to walk in the shop. she tries to show a strong front for our sake. she doesn't want to let on just how bad she feels because im already too mother hen right now.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 13, 2014)

Just said a prayer for you two. I asked for His mercy and grace for both of you and to give you strength. Have a blessed day.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 13, 2014)

We try to pray for you and Ann every evening.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 13, 2014)

I thank you all for the lifting words to god.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't met you yet Ann but i have met Terry and he seems to be a real good guy. I met him at Wiggs GTG last year, me and my wife Sarah were there. Which brings me to what i am greatfull for. I have an awesome wife who is my best friend. We have been married since 1996. She does so much for me i couldn't imagine my life had I not met her. I am also thankfull for chainsaws, had it not been for them I wouldn't have met this great group of people.


----------



## tpope (Mar 13, 2014)

Mother hen away Terry. Family is the most important thing in life. Take good care of them.
When my wife went through chemotherapy and started loosing her hair, I cut off mid back length hair to show support. Nice onion top too.. I just wish that the day I did it I would have known about Locks of Love. I could have contributed to a nice wig.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 13, 2014)

So sorry to hear all of this...prayers sent....


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 13, 2014)

#14 down. 21 to go. I used to live in constant fear that one day, I might develop it. The path of my life was driven by this fear. Today I am thankful for the Incredibly Compassionate Doctors... Dr. Florian(family), Dr. McKeown(ob/gyn), Dr. Morgan(cancer), Dr. Meyers(radiation). I am thankful for; The above-and-beyond, The years of training, The long hours, The care, The concern, The reassurance, The letters. Doctors work comes down to a combination of appreciating people, respecting them, noticing what they do well & give them the information they need & deserve. Many people have negative experiences associated with serious sickness, but something we can learn from the experience nonetheless, as long as we keep an open mind. Thank you all! I continue to need you! Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Mar 13, 2014)

May you two find strength and peace in God's will for you...prayers!


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 15, 2014)

#15 radiation treatment down. 20 to go. Our children are asking for & seeking positive role models to inspire them to rise to greatness in their lives. Today I am thankful for Education... Education has taught me the value of education & that it is a must to seek it out, to continue it, & never give up. Our children deserve the opportunity to succeed & prosper. Remember the days when we carried a 30-pound Math book, cover all your Language Arts novels in paper or be fined, & never make any marks or take notes in the book because it's not really yours? I had many amazing, strict, hard, funny, & forgiving teachers in all subjects in school. I learned invaluable life lessons from every aspect of my school. As I go through my day, it is easy to be thankful for my Education & I am also thankful for my daughter(LeAnn 14years old) for her Education because she wrote me a poem, & that I would love to share!
Mom,
You gave me life,
Showed me wrong from right
Disciplined me when needed
And I never pleaded
You care more for others,
Even your brother.
You are the one I admire,
We always conspire
You are so sincere
It draws people near.
There is never a dull moment
When you own it
Your heart is on your sleeve
More than the eye can see
You are fighting a war
Much more than before.
Now it is your own,
But you're not alone.
I am your daughter,
But your my spotter.

Every child we teach has unlimited potential for greatness, success, happiness & joy. If we could impact every child in the world today in this way, it is beautiful to think of the world we would all share tomorrow. Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## tpope (Mar 15, 2014)

lovely!


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 17, 2014)

#16 Radiation treatment down. 19 to go. Gratitude is an emotion that will help us value the gifts we have in life. The gift of friendship are made stronger when we share the gift of appreciation. Today I am thankful for My Stunning Quilts that I love so much from incredible people I have met on AS... John & Janelle McCloskey (Nixon) & Nic & Ally Henry (Stihl Livin). I am amazed by their knowledge & abilities. I feel as if I'm reaching across the miles & holding the hand of the maker, because people with an illness are not "Someone Else" they are us. It touches each & everyone of our lives. So that is why I would like to say Thank You, because it's people like you who make the world a better place today! Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## Junkfxr (Mar 17, 2014)

I took my dad, my wood cutting buddy, to the hospital last Friday for a biopsy on a mass on one of his kidneys. The waiting on results is awful. The prayer lists just keep growing. Yall's family are still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 18, 2014)

#17 radiation treatment down. 18 to go. I'm more thankful for the gifts of others than my own. I get by on the strengths of the people around me. Today I am thankful for my Sister-In-Law Tonya... She is an amazing person! She is honest, a good listener, a natural encourager with a calmness about her that will soothe your soul. I have received a card at the end of each week of my treatment from her supporting me for making it through that week & letting me know that she is right there every step & that I'm not alone. I am thankful for her choosing my brother Tony & for being such a beautiful, strong, smart & loving force in his life & for loving him so fully. Tonya is so inspiring because she pours her heart & soul into all that she does. She doesn't judge nor does she try or pretend to be someone else. She has a positive outlook on life & is a treasure to me but most of all she loves the Lord! Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## tomdcoker (Mar 19, 2014)

From reading your post I have learned that you have a very good support system. That is always good and that is experience talking. Keep your chin up and keep thinking positive. Prayers will be sent tonight. Tom


----------



## bcaarms (Mar 19, 2014)

In my journey, I've come to understand the family dealt the support hand. I never gave it a second thought when I went off to adventure after adventure. Contrary to what most think, when you ae going through something, you are occupied with the moment. Not the support group. Spouses and children. Moms and Dads. They don't get to fight the Dragon. They don't get to be occupied with the task of somehow making things good again. I pray for you Anne. Throughout the day. I am grateful I have not yet had the task which has been dealt Terry and your girls.

Peace
Bill


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 19, 2014)

It was great to see you Monday Anne. Hang tough.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 19, 2014)

Today you'll have more treatments behind you than in front of you Ann. Prayers sent! DW


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 19, 2014)

May god bless both of you, going to sticky this for a while.


----------



## moody (Mar 19, 2014)

This is a saw I did on my donation deal for the Landrum family. Hopefully I can squeeze time to get videos of a couple of others.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 19, 2014)

#18 radiation treatment down. 17 to go. To me, crying is a gift. It really is the soul's way of releasing & expressing. Today I am thankful for Tears... Tears with the most gratitude that I am half way through my treatments & Tears of heartache that I never felt in my whole life having to go through this. Tears of sorrow, tears of joy, tears of frustration, tears of anguish, tears of anger, tears of despair. All of our tears are a gift from God. Not one tear that slips from our eyes goes unseen by our loving Heavenly Father. Not one time do we cry alone. Tears show God the depth of our sorrow, desire & need. When we weep, God listens. Tears clear our head & help us think. They release pent up emotions during trials & hardship & during the heights of joy. They let others around us know how deeply we feel. Tears are a healthy expression of what we feel, both consciously & subconsciously. Anything you want to share , please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 19, 2014)

True, touching, and spot on. Thanks for the reminder. DW


----------



## bcaarms (Mar 20, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> #18 All of our tears are a gift from God.


 
Wow, thanks. That brought back something told me back in Vacation Bible Study when I was 12. We dont think of it this way often, concerning pain. One of the weird twists in life is that of a doctor in India praying to thank God for pain. He treated Lepers. That awful disease actually destroys nerves. So when a leper steps on a nail, they feel no pain. They can do terrible damage to themselves without feeling a thing. This young doctor would thank God daily for giving the gift of pain. Your tears reminded me and I'm suprised I remembered since that was 52 years ago. Thank you.
Peace,
Bill


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for that post Bill. 

We are blessed far beyond what we deserve.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> #18 radiation treatment down. 17 to go. To me, crying is a gift. It really is the soul's way of releasing & expressing. Today I am thankful for Tears... Tears with the most gratitude that I am half way through my treatments & Tears of heartache that I never felt in my whole life having to go through this. Tears of sorrow, tears of joy, tears of frustration, tears of anguish, tears of anger, tears of despair. All of our tears are a gift from God. Not one tear that slips from our eyes goes unseen by our loving Heavenly Father. Not one time do we cry alone. Tears show God the depth of our sorrow, desire & need. When we weep, God listens. Tears clear our head & help us think. They release pent up emotions during trials & hardship & during the heights of joy. They let others around us know how deeply we feel. Tears are a healthy expression of what we feel, both consciously & subconsciously. Anything you want to share , please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


Amen Sister Anne,, So right about the Cleansing/releasing soothing effect,,, The Powell Clan Has your back,,, St. Peregrine, Pray for us,,,


----------



## brucew44guns (Mar 20, 2014)

Ann---sometimes when a woman utters some witty and memorable words, I might comment "she's my kind of woman". Your words, regarding your husband, are the words every man on earth would enjoy hearing. A million guys could real quick say, "she's my kind of woman" about you. Hang in there, you're a winner.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 20, 2014)

GOFIGHTWIN!


----------



## Brushwacker (Mar 20, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> #18 radiation treatment down. 17 to go. To me, crying is a gift. It really is the soul's way of releasing & expressing. Today I am thankful for Tears... Tears with the most gratitude that I am half way through my treatments & Tears of heartache that I never felt in my whole life having to go through this. Tears of sorrow, tears of joy, tears of frustration, tears of anguish, tears of anger, tears of despair. All of our tears are a gift from God. Not one tear that slips from our eyes goes unseen by our loving Heavenly Father. Not one time do we cry alone. Tears show God the depth of our sorrow, desire & need. When we weep, God listens. Tears clear our head & help us think. They release pent up emotions during trials & hardship & during the heights of joy. They let others around us know how deeply we feel. Tears are a healthy expression of what we feel, both consciously & subconsciously. Anything you want to share , please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


 Ecls 7-3 "Sorrow is better then laughter;for by the sadness of the countenance the heart is made better"
II Cor 7-10 "For godly sorrow worketh repentance to salvation not to be repented of: but the sorrow of the world worketh death"
Rev 21-4 "And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away"
Thes 3-4 " For verily, when we were with you, we told you before that we should suffer tribulation; even as it came to pass, and ye know.
Psalms 34-17 The righteous cry, and the Lord heareth, and delivereth them out of all their troubles.
18 The Lord is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart; and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit.
19 Many are the afflictions of the righteous: but the Lord delivereth him out of them all.
Wise and well thought out Mrs. TL ... God is working on our spiritual beings. I shed plenty of tears the past few to several years also and am not ashamed and do not resist. My situations have been different, but my tears have been very sorrowful from emotional hurt, and long through the day and night at times. There is alternatives to accepting being sad but it will not make a person better like sadness will.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 21, 2014)

To late to send last night! #19 radiation treatment down. 16 to go. "We were given this life because we are strong enough to live it". Today I am thankful for Strength... Sometimes it feels like life is testing me. At so many moments today did I get down & out... But I dug down deep & found my inner strength & relied on some brute force strength (plus some kind words & encouragement from family & friends reminding me I am indeed a strong person & a good person), I will persevere. I am thankful for physical, internal & emotional strength to help carry me through the rough storm. Whether I discover it myself, have others around me to remind me or a guiding force that gives me what I need- however I stay strong, be thankful that I can, tough times mean good times are ahead I believe... a test to make sure I am ready. The future is unknown but I will get there. Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## moody (Mar 21, 2014)

Little over half way through your treatments that's something to be excited for! You've been a true testament to what strength is Anne. Keep pushing through and it won't be long you'll be enjoying some sweet tea and regaining strength. The strongest thing a person has is a smile. So any time you are having a hard time just smile  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 21, 2014)

Stay strong anne


----------



## 68 Buick (Mar 22, 2014)

Lifting up prayers for your wife, you, and the Doctors. May you both be blessed with strength and a quick recovery for your wife.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 22, 2014)

This was yesterday's! #20 radiation treatment down. 15 to go. Brightness or Radiance! Cheerfulness or Happiness! Today I am thankful for the Sunshine... The light, warmth, the growth it inspires in everything it touches, the sunshine is necessary for life. It was a bright & beautiful day, the sunlight was perfect as liquid gold! I love the way it makes me feel so positive, so happy, so free & like anything is a possibility. The sun is noted to be a sign of a beautiful day. The sunshine has a positive & encouraging effect to mental health & to find themselves measurably happier. These moments can fill us with happiness & make us think that our life is unstopped! Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## cobey (Mar 23, 2014)

amen! just one of the Lords gifts warm sunny days, salvation, and peace that passeth all understanding!!
prayers continue for you and your family


----------



## bcaarms (Mar 23, 2014)

I find myself missing a lot of the joy that surrounds me daily. It's a choice. I didn't use to feel that way. I thought that the stuff just happens and I don't have the joy because of the stuff that was going on. I know full well now that I can choose to still have the joy in my life if I do one simple thing. Be of service to others. Instead of trying to grab the last pieces of the pie before the selfish people get here. I am choosing to start over. Even though its 7:09 PM, I can start my day over and look to be of service. I hate it when I don't do the things I know work to bring joy in my life. 

Anne, I hope you have had a peaceful day.

Bill


----------



## Spectre468 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers you way!


----------



## Cannon51 (Mar 24, 2014)

I hope you had a good weekend. My wife and I are both cancer survivors, I had kidney cancer in 2002 and she had breast cancer 3 years ago. I encourage you to let family and friends be as involved as possible. I was lucky that I had my surgery in the summer when my wife was out of school (teacher) so I never had to go to the Dr by myself or spend a lot of time alone. We were retired when she had surgery/chemo/radiation so I was able to take her to all her treatments and Dr visits. I remember we wanted to go out to eat for valentines day but her blood count was to low to be in public so we went to the restaurant and I got some takeout and ate in the car. I want to encourage you to remember that cancer is something that many of us have survived. It's Monday so I guess you will have another treatment today, you'll be in my thoughts and I hope God will give you a peaceful day.
Cannon


----------



## CR888 (Mar 24, 2014)

Anne l know we have not met.........sorry l keep having to press a tissue to my eyes so l can see the screen properly. You sound like a very special person with so much to live for. That poem your daughter wrote was inspiring and beautiful. You just hang in there girl...just keep fighting and stay strong...l am thinking of you and hope all this goes away. So many AS members are all keeping you in their thoughts. And like Moody says don't stop smiling.


----------



## bun75 (Mar 24, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> shes feeling pretty god right now. a little sore and sore throat from the tube down her throat. she is set up for a full ct scan tomorrow to see if they can see anything else. the dr.'s coucel is going to discuss the best treatment plan for her after the scan.


Thoughts and prayers to you and her


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 25, 2014)

This was yesterday's. #21 radiation down. 14 to go. This year has been an emotional roller coaster ride. God has been working in almost every area of my life, molding & shaping me into a better woman. And fortunately, through all of it, he has given me a support system that will never give up on me. At the center of that support system is Randy Evans aka Mastermind! Today I am thankful for Mastermind... He is a strong minded , hardworking family man with a "never give up" attitude. His perseverance is unwavering! He has put his heart, soul & a lot of time trying to make it easier on me & my family during this crisis in our life. The only way that I will ever be able to repay him is to show him that I can beat this thing & everything he has done was worth it all in the end. Mastermind is a friend I've been blessed with who continue to include me in his prayers. I am just thankful to have him in my life period! Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## moody (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's another saw that was part of the donation deal for the Landrum family. It's actually a top end I just wanted to run it to demonstrate.


----------



## RedFir Down (Mar 25, 2014)

moody said:


> Here's another saw that was part of the donation deal for the Landrum family. It's actually a top end I just wanted to run it to demonstrate.



Looking good Justin... Does that top end just so happen to be mine?!?!


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 25, 2014)

#22 radiation treatment down. 13 to go. It's the people in your life who want you in theirs. The ones who accept you for who you are. The ones who would do anything to see you smile & who love you no matter what. Today I am thankful for my cousin Kim... She is mischievous, talkative just like me & also is a reminder that it's okay to keep your inner child alive. I have always enjoyed that about her. She is so fun to be around. We could do anything together & it would probably make for a crazy awesome time. Hearing her laugh touches my heart every time. She is like a sister; she brightens up my life, when I reach out, she will always respond. She understands, cares & supports me. I'm thankful for her & she is thankful for me! I love her very much! Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 26, 2014)

we may grow old,but we never have to grow up.


----------



## cobey (Mar 27, 2014)

i am so glad for the friends and family support you have!!! many of us continue to pray for you and wish you peace and confort ,
have a good thursday


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 27, 2014)

This is yesterday's! #23 radiation treatment down. 12 to go. God has taught me that I am better everyday in everyway. It's my blessing to remember that, then I try to pay it forward... with a positive attitude of gratitude. Today I am thankful for West Sparta Church of Christ(my home town church when I was a little girl)... I was taught, encouraged, challenged, protected & loved at that church. The pastor, my Sunday school teachers, church bus driver, youth group & even the little old ladies- they all played a part in my spiritual growth. I learned the books of the Bible & all it's stories, I learned life lessons & sung beautiful songs that I'll never forget. I have received a card every other day during my treatments from members of the church. Some I remember, some I don't, some I have met, some I have not. They make me feel like everything is going to be okay. They stand beside me & say "You'll get through this". They believe in me, trust the Lord has a plan for my life & doesn't let me forget that. The church helped make me who I am today. Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## likesaws (Mar 27, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> This is yesterday's! #23 radiation treatment down. 12 to go. God has taught me that I am better everyday in everyway. It's my blessing to remember that, then I try to pay it forward... with a positive attitude of gratitude. Today I am thankful for West Sparta Church of Christ(my home town church when I was a little girl)... I was taught, encouraged, challenged, protected & loved at that church. The pastor, my Sunday school teachers, church bus driver, youth group & even the little old ladies- they all played a part in my spiritual growth. I learned the books of the Bible & all it's stories, I learned life lessons & sung beautiful songs that I'll never forget. I have received a card every other day during my treatments from members of the church. Some I remember, some I don't, some I have met, some I have not. They make me feel like everything is going to be okay. They stand beside me & say "You'll get through this". They believe in me, trust the Lord has a plan for my life & doesn't let me forget that. The church helped make me who I am today. Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


 
Thanks Anne 
Thanks for sharing your story with me and everyone else. Just been following your story and Husband's story since joining arborists site. I have learned so much from you and your words. How touching they are to me, it makes me feel special to know you and your Terry, although we have never met. The words your write touch my heart and make some of the best teaching for my soul, and I go to church every week not like its my first time for this. I hope you don't mind but it make me feel like family. Always praying for the best and May God Bless.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 28, 2014)

#24 radiation treatment down. 11 to go. A familiar voice will not be heard & a chair at the table will remain vacant because they have someone far from home serving our country. A pause to appreciate freedom & those who make it possible. Today I am thankful for Our Troops... Brave men, brave women, risks their life, save a friend, save a nation, leaving love ones behind, follows orders, stares death in the face, never blinks, biggest fear, who fights, the taste of freedom. I pray for our troops, for their safety, to keep their marriages & families intact & to heal all emotional & physical wounds they carry. It's a huge sacrifice to give up your life for your country. To leave behind friends & family to be a part of something bigger than yourself. To keep us free & to ensure that we have this nation to call our own. I'm so proud & thankful to be an American. Today, I salute you all for paying the price to protect my life. Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 28, 2014)

All gave some.

Some gave all.

GOFIGHTWIN!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 28, 2014)

Ann I have tried to follow daily Today I am thankful for My two adult children, son 21 daughter 20 and a 15 year old daughter even when they are being ignorant. The blessing Lately has been My son telling my wife he wished he would have listened more. Ann and Terry Stay strong and continue to look forward.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2014)

Today I am thankful for the illness that changed my life. 

Being so sick that I was sure my life was ending made me realize that the truly important things were right here at home.

A few years ago I was very sick. In an act of boredom I decided to see if I could repair a Stihl 028 that I had smashed with a tree. While searching for parts, I found ArboristSite. 

After a year of treatment I was very weak, and couldn't go back to building houses, but I could sit at the bench and work on a saw. 

I'm feeling very good today, and could go back into the construction business, but I'd rather work on chainsaws at home than travel all over the place building homes for strangers. 

I went to my first GTG while I was taking those treatments. I couldn't stay too long, I was weak, and it didn't take much too get me down. It was really hot that day, a storm rolled thru, and a grill caught fire, at Terry and Anne's place...........


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Today I am thankful for the illness that changed my life.
> 
> Being so sick that I was sure my life was ending made me realize that the truly important things were right here at home.
> 
> ...


 I have to say the same, there are several parallels to our stories, I too some 16 years ago (due to @ that time a yet un-diagnosed illness for 5 years) was given 30-60 days to live....
I Was sent home from the Hospital with no answers for why my bodily functions were shutting down and was in so much pain in my spine/neck/back,
My older sister was helping take care of me in Houston, I had 2 kids @ home (Orange County) I was raising by myself and my oldest nephews family (tree business freaks) helped in getting them fed and to school while I was trying to get diagnosed/treated.
One day soon after I was released from the hospital 1998 a customer at My Sis & BIL's business near Houston came in the shop office and after hearing my story, (her name is Mrs. Haines) She laid hands on me & Prayed on me. During the prayer she began to speak in tongues (being Catholic I was a bit freaked out by all of this stuff but it was all good) She invited us to come to her Church that Sunday and we went and the whole congregation prayed on me. after church we went to dinner. You can say what you want but in my heart I belive God gave her the ability to describe my illness because when I asked her what she was saying she just smiled and said Mr Powell, God said it's not time for you to die yet and she literally described my Illness to the T but didn't have a name for it, then my little set of healing miracles began to happen.
Still having pain but my mobility began to improve slightly, I was ab le to go back to work, and write reports for the Engineering/reliability/inspection group.
I was asked to attend A company safety seminar @ Our home office in NOLA, That was where I am from, while there I attended Holy Mass in my Home Church, (Another Miracle) When walking in the Pastor Priest whom I had never met before was walking in the doors @ the same time I was shuffling along all stooped over and crooked,,,, and he opened the door for me. He looked at me and said My Son, You have a need, What is it???
I will never forget this, He propped the door open with his foot, Pulled out a small jar of Holy oil and anointed me in the doorway of the church.

After I got home the next week I made a religious retreat weekend, the following week out of the blue My Dr.s office called and told me to come in for consultation, The Dr. Told me he didnt know what I had but he told me to go see a specialist in the Houston Medical center, two weeks later I had a diagnosis.

I too found this place looking for parts and tips on fixing a broken Stihl 460 but that was 6 years into my recovery,,, and I'm sthl Fixing saws for Nephew and a few other tree freak families in my hood

Great family Here, I love the way we pull together when a brother or sister gets down, I too remember a storm @ Terry;s and Anne's place in Oliver Springs, Lightning was popping all over the place &The Wind almost blew us Away,,, Then Stumpy blew the Porta-john Up,,,, And my 372XP saw finished 4th, then I built an MS460 for the next GTG and it finished 3rd, And that is where I met you Randy!!!

I too am thankful for my many gifts/sufferings and blessings,,,

God is good all the time!!!! All the time God is good!!!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 28, 2014)

Amen Brother! Amen.


----------



## tomdcoker (Mar 28, 2014)

Anne your testimonial to the military is right on. I have a 90 year old Uncle who spent almost if not 30 years in the Army, starting in WW2 and another Uncle that is in his 90 and served in WW2 that I have lot of respect for. Mastermind and RiverRat2's testimonials are inspiring to say the least. 
I am sure we all have stories as to how God has done wonders in our lives. Some better than others. Mine is that I had a heart attach last October 24th at 10:30 at night, my wife had a chemo treatment the next day at 11 AM. She was asleep when it struck. I woke her, told her what was going on and that I was going to the hospital 13 miles away. She said no, that I should call someone to drive me. I told here everyone was in the bed and I would drive myself and call when I got there to let her know that I made it.
The next day they sent me to Tupelo hospital. They did a heart cath and inserted one stent. The Dr. told my wife that the artery was 100% blocked, but my heart had built a bypass around the blockage, if it had not I would be dead. He told her that he had never seen that, but since then I have heard of it in other people. 
I tell people that the good news was that God hot wired me to keep me alive, the bad news is that he did not promise to do it again, so I guess it is up to me to avoid another one. Tom


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Mar 28, 2014)

This one is for today & I won't be doing another one until I go back on Wednesday cause they have stopped the treatments due to the conditions that I'm in. The Dr. will check me on Wednesday & then make the call to proceed with the treatments or not. I am completely done with the 5 week complete pelvic radiation treatments as of today!  #25 radiation treatment down. 10 to go. There are many instances in this journey we call life that darkness befalls the heart & soul of the journey man or woman. In those times, a light is needed so that you are able to see the path ahead. Today I am thankful for The Gift of Life... I think most people who have been through some kind of life-altering event, like cancer, the kind that truly rocks you to the very core, come out of the experience with a changed perspective on life. I've spent many, many nights in the dark staring into the deepest parts of myself, coming face to face with death, life, & my deepest self. I am challenged to live a life worth living, to look at life as being apart of me & not myself as being part of life, to seek the smaller things in life & appreciate them, not over look them as if they had no value. Life is too short & precious to be wasted. My whole life has been transformed. I wake up each morning & am thankful I have one more day to create a beautiful memory, & take on a new challenge. Each day is a gift; tomorrow is not a guarantee just today. Regardless of what last week or even yesterday was. We get to make amend, start afresh today. Life is like a story, it has an ending... Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 28, 2014)

I certainly do not wish any more suffering on you but I will dearly miss your posts Ann.


----------



## moody (Mar 28, 2014)

The quote "there's nothing to fear other than fear itself" holds true for the most part. Fear feeds a soul. It either gives us courage to continue to push forward or hinders our ability to hold on. To say that a person doesn't have fear would be wrong. I grew up in constant fear. It took some real life altering moments for me to understand the importance it. Fear will allow you to remember that you're still alive. Fear will help you fight through the darkest of times. The Rhinoceros is a great example of fear pushing forward. They don't have the ability to walk backwards. When in a fight they only know 1 thing. They lowered their heads and push forward. For better or worse they're moving forward. Anne I could never understand the struggles that have come from the illness and the fear it's put in you and your families hearts. But I understand what fear is. Push forward and make that fear work for you. Never let it work against you. You've made it this far. You're a strong woman. I've got faith and a tall glass of sweet tea that says that you're going to kick this illness in the ass. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 2, 2014)

headed to the dr this morning to see just how long she is going to be postponed on her treatment. she is burned and blistered very badly right now so it may be put off a week or two before the last two weeks gets done.


----------



## Junkfxr (Apr 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear that she's having such a rough time. Yall are still in our prayers and thoughts. Keep looking up.


----------



## bcaarms (Apr 2, 2014)

Anne,
It's impossible to express the range of feelings going on about your point in this journey. Just know that people care for you and your family's recovery.
Peace,
Bill


----------



## tomdcoker (Apr 2, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> headed to the dr this morning to see just how long she is going to be postponed on her treatment. she is burned and blistered very badly right now so it may be put off a week or two before the last two weeks gets done.




I am sorry to hear that she is having problems. Prayers are forthcoming. Tom


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 2, 2014)

Hang in there Terry and Anna. We're still mentioning both of your names in prayer each evening. God will pull you through, if you can stand the tug


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 2, 2014)

Amen


----------



## cobey (Apr 3, 2014)

prayers from Kansas, I hope Ann's skin heals soon


----------



## Brettl (Apr 4, 2014)

More prayers from Kansas. God Bless


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 4, 2014)

I've just gone back and read all of Anne's posts. 
Thankyou Anne, you have made a difference in my life by what you have shared with us. I, like everyone, seem to be amidst life's hurdles and potholes and while I shan't compare my difficulties to yours I can thank you for reminding me to stay focussed on all the reasons life is amazing and all the things I have to be grateful for. 
It's easy to look ahead and only see trouble, but the reminder that we need to look around and see all that is good and wonderful in our lives. The reason we are alive is to experience these things and it is what makes enduring, surviving and fighting through our troubles worthwhile. 

In that vein, today I am thankful for sunsets. That part of the day where the light is golden, the work is done (or at least close enough!) and it's so often the time to have a drink and be amazed by the beauty around us. Even better when the view is shared by those we love.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 4, 2014)

Guys I am not very good with typing my thoughts But lets keep up the what we are thankful for posts. Now is the time Ann and Terry need us. 

Today I am thankful for my loving wife who puts up with me and the many friends I have made on this site. Those that I have met in person and those that I have only communicated with hear and on the phone. It just proves that God uses all means to work in some ones time of need. Keeping


----------



## cobey (Apr 4, 2014)

Im thankful for the Lords grace on a dumb head like me, my wonderful wife, and all my great sawing buddys.
also I am thankful that Terry and Ann have all the support from all there friends in the chainsaw community


----------



## tomdcoker (Apr 4, 2014)

On the note of being thankful, I will just say that I have 75 years worth of things to be thankful for. If I tried to type them all this site would probably crash.
I will mention two that are on the top of my list. One, I am thankful the Jesus saved my soul and two, I am thankful that my wife loved me with all my faults. Tom


----------



## cobey (Apr 4, 2014)

tomdcoker said:


> On the note of being thankful, I will just say that I have 75 years worth of things to be thankful for. If I tried to type them all this site would probably crash.
> I will mention two that are on the top of my list. One, I am thankful the Jesus saved my soul and two, I am thankful that my wife loved me with all my faults. Tom


 Amen!!!


----------



## cobey (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope you get feeling better Ann!!! you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 7, 2014)

I want to thank you guys for keeping up the "thankful" post while I have been away. It's been pretty rough especially today cause I feel so sick & I also know what the pain is going to be again. A week from the treatments just isn't enough time but it has to be done. I have done a lot of thinking this week it just makes me wonder why things happen the way they do. I am a good person. I try to treat everyone the way I want to be treated. I would do anything for anybody. I always put everyone before myself. Material things isn't what makes my world go around. I love to make someone smile. I appreciate what I get whether it's big or small. I just love the simple things in life. I cry out loud but on the inside the cries are a lot louder. I ask myself where did I go wrong in my journey of life that I have to endure so much pain. The answer will always be unknown but I do have music in my life that helps ease the pain of my mind, body & soul. #26 radiation treatment down. 9 to go. "Music speaks what cannot be expressed, soothes the mind & gives it rest, heals the heart & makes it whole, flows from heaven to the soul." Today I am thankful for Music... Music is a gateway to the soul for some people. I am one of those people. I am thankful for having the ability to express myself through & to love music that has deep meaning to me. Music is my gateway from reality. Being able to cherish a song with a special meaning is a surreal thing. Music is so expressive. With it, one can speak out joy, sadness, praise, despair & any degree of emotion in between... without using a single word. Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 8, 2014)

I watched my brother-in-law go threw numerous radiation treatments. All I could say to him was GOFIGHTWIN!

GOFIGHTWIN!


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 8, 2014)

I am thankful for my friend Wendy. I have 6 brothers so she is like the sister I never had. She is my best friend (Steve's) wife. We vacation with them every year for the past 3 years. She plans everything as planning is her gift. Our vacations are usually simple but with lots of fun activities. We have hiked canyons, white water rafted, zip-lined, ropes course, rock climbed, water parked, made homemade donuts on the camp fire, visited Mt Rushmore, Grand Canyon, and much more. She is very patient, persistent, and flexible. She manages to work our vacation in around volleyball season/camps, cheer leading camps, church camps, track meets, and work schedules. She is responsible for making so many memories for my family, especially my kids. We normally RV together but this year we are heading to Gulf Shores. She is planning snorkeling, dolphin watching in a glass bottom boat, a trip to the USS Alabama, and more. On top of being a great planner, she is just a great person and a great friend.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 8, 2014)

#27 radiation treatment down. 8 to go. "We all get lost once in a while, sometimes by choice, sometimes due to forces beyond our control." Today I am thankful for Memories... The Memories of Mama in my mind run through my blood in their own memory bank for no one else but me to see. And still my heart pumps on. Even when broken it still works. Today would have been my Mama's 62th Birthday. She was taken too soon. I need her so bad right now. I feel so numb. It happened so quickly, all in the blink of an eye. I wasn't done. I had more memories to make. A memory is often the source of our greatest joys as well as our deepest regrets. I cherish every memory I have of my Mama, but at the same time I regret no longer being able to create new ones with her. I am thankful for the memory of her voice as we always ended our phone calls with those three words that live on inside of me today: " I Love You!" I would give everything I have for just one more hug from her. She gave me so much love. She helped make my heart & soul what they are today. Happy Birthday Mama! Love & Miss You! Anything you would like to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 9, 2014)

Ann, Ive never met you, but you made me cry tonight. God bless you. Cancer took my grandfather, I too would trade anything I own, even my home, for one more day helping him in his shop.


----------



## cobey (Apr 9, 2014)

my wife lost her mom in 2010, they had a very good last day together...no regrets.
I try to be there for her when she misses her, Im thankfull for the investment her mom made in her
teaching her about the Lord and life, to help make her who she is today


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 10, 2014)

This is yesterday's! It's been busy! #28 radiation treatment down. 7 to go. A thankful heart is a happy heart. Expressing gratitude to others, not only makes you happy, but it also fills the recipient's heart with happiness. Never allow a moment to pass without sharing that you are thankful for someone that makes your heart happy. Today I am thankful for Paul & JoAnn ( Terry's aunt & uncle)... That very first day I met Paul & JoAnn, I noticed that Terry & Paul carry a lot of the same traits. JoAnn pulled me aside & said, "I have noticed the way Terry talks about you all the time. He really likes you a lot. You are good for him." I would drive down on Friday to pick Terry up, then bring him back on Sunday or JoAnn would meet me half way. Life has gone by very quickly. It seems like yesterday;cookouts, horses, bodywork, movies, spending time together. The moments & memories are just so special. Nothing is better than a trip down memory lane! It does the soul good! Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 10, 2014)

Glad to see you posting Ann.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ann your gonna whip this, keep it up girl your getting there.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 11, 2014)

29 radiation treatment. 6 to go. It's easy to get caught up in the complexities of life & forget the pure brilliance that our bodies provide in every moment of every day, but when these 5 harmonious sensations are combined they help to enrich life's experiences & enhance our interactions of their full capacity. And when they are fulfilled, emotions arise that words just cannot suffice. Today I am thankful for the 5 Senses- Sight, Hearing, Touch, Taste & Smell. You know, we (I) take our senses for granted- not all people are blessed to have all 5 of them. Sense of Sight... I am able to read my Bible, see family & friends smile, watch my girls grow, see the colors of life & the beauty that life has to offer. Sense of Hearing... I am able to listen to comforting words from my Pastor, birds singing, children laughing, trickle of rain, voices of your loved ones & the harmonious chords of music. Sense of Touch... I can embrace the face of my beloved, give a hug to a friend, breeze of the wind, the hands of your loved ones & one day touch the hem of my Lord's garment. Sense of Taste... I can savor the sweetness of fruits, the saltiness of peanuts, the sourness of pickles, the bitterness of grapefruit & the spiciness of chili. Sense of Smell... I enjoy the smell of roses, scented candles, my favorite perfume, fresh baked cookies, the laundry just after it is dry. My favorite are the smells that make you feel good; a freshly cut lawn & the air right after it rains. Senses are the building blocks of how we perceive & understand our world. Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 12, 2014)

That was beautiful Anne. We're still praying for you!!! Hang in there, only 6 to go!


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 12, 2014)

GOFIGHTWIN!


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 14, 2014)

This was Friday's! #30 radiation treatment down. 5 to go. "Perhaps I've been rushing my whole life, jumping from one thing to the next one & completely lose the present moment. Running through the days without noticing the minutes." Today I am thankful for Time... Rushing, rushing, rushing. We are always rushing. Never have enough time here, always trying to make our way there. Need to have left here five minutes ago, need to be there now. "So this is what you do when it all slows down & the minutes that tick by feel a little longer than before. You take your time. You breathe slowly. You open your eyes a little wilder & look at everything. Take it all in. Rehash stories of old, remember people, times & occasions gone by. Allow everything you see to remind you of something. Talk about those things. Find out the answers you didn't know to yesterday's crosswords. Slow down. Stop trying to do everything now, now, now. Hold up the people behind you for all you care, feel them kicking at your heels but maintain your pace. Don't let anybody else dictate your speed." I could have taken all the time in the world on each of those steps. But I'm always rushing. All, but my heart. That slows now. I don't mind so much. Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## Cannon51 (Apr 14, 2014)

Only one week to go. My wife and I continue to follow your progress.
Cannon


----------



## bcaarms (Apr 14, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> Hold up the people behind you for all you care, feel them kicking at your heels but maintain your pace. Don't let anybody else dictate your speed."


 
Please do so in the right lane.

Jeanie and I are still praying. Glad you feel well enough to post.
Peace,


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 14, 2014)

bcaarms said:


> Please do so in the right lane.



amen to that. its been a rat race every morning trying to get her to these appointments. I think she has been on time twice lol
we have to drive thru so many schools to get here add that in with the morning work rush in oak ridge and Knoxville. we would need to leave an hr early to get here on time.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm still following along.....

Super busy at the moment.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 14, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> ...Super busy at the moment.


 
Scratching your watch or winding your butt???


Praying for you Anne (and Terry)!!!


----------



## tpope (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm still reading too. I really can't find the words to encourage a lady that has more courage than me... I can find prayers though for you and your family.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 16, 2014)

+1, I am not a well worded man......not with this.
just know that we are behind you here Ann. keep on keepin on, your getting there.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 16, 2014)

I just walked back in the woods a little while ago to ask the Creator for some help for my friends...

Anne was at the top of the list.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just walked back in the woods a little while ago to ask the Creator for some help for my friends...
> 
> Anne was at the top of the list.


Not in the woods but just joined you.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry for the delay! This is Monday's! #31 radiation treatment down. 4 to go. What a wonderful thing it is to count your blessings one by one. What a beautiful season it is while we live here in this home. We are thankful for each person that makes our lives richer & more blessed. It is a rare thing to have a good neighbor & it is a rare thing to be a good neighbor. As a thank you for all the good neighbors we have, we want to be good neighbors in return to each one & share Christ's love. The second greatest commandment is to "Love your neighbor as yourself." Today I am thankful for my neighbor/family Larry & Carol... Unfortunately, We lost Carol last year on February 12,2013. It is quite true that we often don't find the value in a person until they are no longer with us. In our eyes Larry & Carol are family, just not a neighbor nor a friend. They have watched the girls grow up, get older, personalities change, looks change & watch them become their own self. It doesn't matter what time of year it is, we look out for each other, help each other, respect the privacy of each other, but reach out in the time of need as we do more now for Larry through these tough times since Carol's passing. He showers us with love, always has a smile & is such a treasure in our life. Showing gratitude is one of the bases of friendship. Acts can overcome shyness. Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 16, 2014)

He is a fine neighbor Anne.......you are lucky to have each other.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 17, 2014)

This is Tuesday's! #32 radiation treatment down. 3 to go. Night is the time to forget all the worries & tensions of daily life & enter the world of sleep. It is time to see dreams, which you will strive for when you wake up in the morning. Tired from the hard work, when you hit the bed to get lost in your dreams. Today I am thankful for each Goodnight Kiss... "A kiss, when all is said, what is it? A rosy dot placed on the "i" in loving; This is a secret told to the mouth instead of the ear." What is it about goodnight kisses? "Our connecting time" Most tender, most eager to speak & most eager to listen. Time to hear about their day. Not only hearing what they say but also listening to what they leave unsaid. A goodnight kiss means when we part. Never felt complete going to bed without getting a goodnight kiss. I treasure every moment & will never regret all those goodnight kisses. "When you arise in the morning, give thanks for the morning light, for your life & strength. Give thanks for your food, & the joy of living. If you see no reason for giving thanks, the fault lies with yourself." Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 17, 2014)

Just 3 more!

GOFIGHTWIN!


----------



## tomdcoker (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> I want to thank you guys for keeping up the "thankful" post while I have been away. It's been pretty rough especially today cause I feel so sick & I also know what the pain is going to be again. A week from the treatments just isn't enough time but it has to be done. I have done a lot of thinking this week it just makes me wonder why things happen the way they do. I am a good person. I try to treat everyone the way I want to be treated. I would do anything for anybody. I always put everyone before myself. Material things isn't what makes my world go around. I love to make someone smile. I appreciate what I get whether it's big or small. I just love the simple things in life. I cry out loud but on the inside the cries are a lot louder. I ask myself where did I go wrong in my journey of life that I have to endure so much pain. The answer will always be unknown but I do have music in my life that helps ease the pain of my mind, body & soul. #26 radiation treatment down. 9 to go. "Music speaks what cannot be expressed, soothes the mind & gives it rest, heals the heart & makes it whole, flows from heaven to the soul." Today I am thankful for Music... Music is a gateway to the soul for some people. I am one of those people. I am thankful for having the ability to express myself through & to love music that has deep meaning to me. Music is my gateway from reality. Being able to cherish a song with a special meaning is a surreal thing. Music is so expressive. With it, one can speak out joy, sadness, praise, despair & any degree of emotion in between... without using a single word. Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!




Anne, it is not that you have done anything wrong. The Bible says that it rains on the just and the unjust alike. Tom


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 17, 2014)

That's right Tom, Anne hasn't done anything wrong at all. She's one of my favorite people. When I was real sick, she made me feel like I was gonna be alright. 

We never know what life has in store for us. God doesn't punish us by causing hardships, He does give us the strength to carry on in spite of them though. 

Keep on keeping on Anne, you're doing great Sis.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 17, 2014)

This is Wednesday's! #33 radiation down. 2 to go. We have all received gifts or honors because "it was the right thing to do." You just can't feel love from someone when they are doing something good for you because "it is the right thing to do". People feel love when it is really expressed. "I love you," is a very common phrase. Many times it just feels like it should be said & it needs to come from the heart. Today I am thankful for Hearing the Words "I love you"... There are many different levels of love, one never really knows when to use those three little words. Some say love is often used & mostly misunderstood. My take on love is that you can love anybody & everybody. But you should only say it if you truly mean it. Love is not only words as we all know love is an expression of emotion that should be shared. Some people do shy away when they hear someone tell them that but that is only because they do not really understand what it means. Many think it means I am in love with you & I want you to be in love with me & no one else. It means love with all the good emotions one person can feel, I feel with you. So everyone needs to experience the amazing feeling that only love can give & cannot be described until you try it for yourself. Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## cobey (Apr 18, 2014)

prayers continue from franklin, Ks with Christs love from me and my church family  keep hanging in there!!


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 18, 2014)

This is yesterday's! 34 radiation treatment down. 1 to go. Oh God, when I have food, help me remember the hungry. When I have a home, help me remember the homeless. When I am with friends & family who love me, help me remember those who are friendless or shunned. And remembering, help me destroy my complacency, move my heart & reach out by word & deed to those who cry out for what we take for granted. Today I am Thankful to Pay it Forward/Repay Thankfulness... One of my goals is to inspire everyone I meet to become a better person. You'd be surprised how a few words of encouragement can revolutionize the way a person thinks about them self. Everything we give to others will, sooner or later, return to us, whether or not it be in a form we expected. I would like to wish for you: Comfort on difficult days, Smiles when sadness intrudes, Rainbows to follow the clouds, Laughter to kiss your lips, Sunsets to warm your heart, Hugs when spirits sag, Beauty for your eyes to see, Friendships to brighten your being, Faith so that you can believe, Confidence for when you doubt, Courage to know yourself, Patience to accept the truth & Love to complete your life. "Counting our blessings & weeping with sense of pleasure & wholeness is a way to be thankful" People with a strong sense of gratitude, love & appreciation don't necessarily have more than others; they aren't "luckier". They simply recognize & see more beauty in their lives. People who count their blessings are generally happier & healthier than people who don't. If you ever feel as if anything in your life isn't "enough" try practicing an attitude of thankfulness. You might realize how good you have it after all. Anything to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## bcaarms (Apr 18, 2014)

It's amazing. I write some nice feeling philosophical stuff on this thread and understand just how to keep myself centered in the things that matter. Then today at work I get all wound up about other people doing things I do if left to my own devices. Before you know it, I'm so poisoned with tapes running in my head that I infect everything and everybody I come into contact with. Then I sit down here and read just a couple of your sentences and I'm ashamed of being such a baby. I haven't been of service to anyone in a couple of days and it has me in a state of being irritable, restless, and discontent. Thank you Anne for putting me back in perspective of what I'm supposed to be doing. Like Springsteen said, "Is it me, or just a brilliant disguise." If just for this Easter weekend, I'm going to let go of what I expect to come to me, and try to be of some service to others. 

Thanks Anne,
Peace


----------



## tpope (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Easter Ann.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 20, 2014)

Alleluia,,, He Is Risen!!!!!! Happy Easter Anne, Terry and the Girls!!!!!!

Love You guys!!!!!!

RR2'ed


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 21, 2014)

tpope said:


> Happy Easter Ann.


Thank you! Happy Easter to you!!


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 21, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> Alleluia,,, He Is Risen!!!!!! Happy Easter Anne, Terry and the Girls!!!!!!
> 
> Love You guys!!!!!!
> 
> RR2'ed


Thank you! Happy Easter to you & everyone else!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 21, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> Thank you! Happy Easter to you & everyone else!!


 Hope you are doing well today.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 22, 2014)

This is Friday's! Sorry for the delay, I have been trying to write this for a couple of days, but either I was to sick, busy in the store or when I would sat down to write it, I would get so tired & I would have to lay down. My Final "Thankful of the Day"  35 radiation treatment down. 0 to go!!! It feels good to type that!!! While I don't believe it's true that every cloud has a silver lining, I do believe that even the most negative life experiences can teach us something that we can take into the future with us. It's often hard to see or appreciate whose those specific things are when we're in the midst of them. It's often only later on, with time & hindsight, that we begin to appreciate what we've learned. Today I am thankful for "The Finish Line". Today is a very surreal day; it's almost bittersweet... Some days, I wasn't sure this day was ever going to come. I am finally breathing a sigh of relief as I am done with radiation treatments & I definitely went out with a bang! I definitely didn't take the easy road to treating my cancer, but I got it done! I'm still in shock & just sit here staring off into space with a huge smile on my face during my last treatment & just want to take it all in. Before I left Thompson Cancer Center, I received a "Diploma" certifying my graduation from radiation treatments.  As I drive away. Tears roll down my face. I did it. Mama I did it. I made it. I'm so happy. I won't be sick anymore. I'm so scared. Is it going to come back? I'm so drained. It keeps running through my mind. Why won't it stop? The fear is getting to me. On the inside, I'm crying for help! I need to hold my mama's hand. I tell myself "Be patient & tough; someday this pain will be useful to me." I look in the mirror. I look at myself through a moment of silence. The world is moving faster now. Feeling at my weakest but showing more strength, being at my lowest but suddenly lifted above higher than I have ever been. I feel like a different person. Heartaches crushed my spirit. I want to smile again. I desperately want to have a happy heart again. I know I can't fix it on my own. God sees my situation much better than I do & I can trust that he always has my best interest in mind. We only see a tiny piece of the big puzzle & God has the entire puzzle in his vision. At the end, I find reason to look back at my journey. Empty words almost echo within themselves. I answered the phone to the words "Mrs. Landrum, We have your test results back, the biopsy came back cancerous". The day that changed my life & forever made a distinction in my memories of either "before cancer" or "after cancer". I close my eyes & stare into the dark, & wonder, How in my darkest moments, my most fearful times, when faced, became my bravest. Yet through all of this I am reminded of how God has numbered our days & He alone knows the plans, He has for us. I'm learning not to put my faith into my feelings because they can be so wrong. I, We, need to do our best to continue on with our lives the best we can. Some days will be easier than others. I'm devastated, but not defeated. I still have an amazing group of family, friends & love ones that I've had through all of this to help keep me going. We're on a changing course now. But you have helped me deal with life; You've been a stable force. When I have had to follow, New Directions, You were there. When the world was hard on me, You always seemed to care. When nothing held together or made the slightest bit of sense at all, You have always helped me restore my inner confidence. Everyone needs someone who is reliable & true. Through these moments I have endured it all from everyone walking beside me each step along the way. As of Terry, He told me that I might as well get used to the fact that he is by my side & cast the same shadow as I take these steps in life. He has held my hand through it all, pushed me to keep fighting & helped keep me strong. He doesn't stop... or at least he hasn't yet. I know it will eventually all catch up with him, but hopefully by then I'll be fully healed & able to care for him. He has done more than I expected & not because I have asked that of him. He has done whatever has needed to be done & he's done it without complaining. He had a lot added onto his already full plate, but he somehow is still standing. I'm very lucky to have him by my side! This will take some Time & Time does Heal & We will Heal. This life is so short, yet this life is only a minute apart of eternity with Christ. My Journey is Dedicated in Memory to My Mama; I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith. I want to Thank You for the help if it was through a moment of silence, through a prayer, through a donation of time & energy. Every ounce of love- no matter it's form-is fuel for the fight. Anything you want to share, please do! As always thanks for being in my life!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am proud to know you Ann! you are a brave lady and you have done very well.
and by the way, I wish you good health but you can still come and visit us once in a while.
weather you know it or not your posts have enriched our lives.....thank you.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 22, 2014)

Glad you got finished Anne


----------



## tpope (Apr 22, 2014)

You go girl! Time to heal from the radiation treatments in body and spirit. It all gets better as you put this behind you and you build on your many strengths. Please do continue to share. I look forward to it, myself.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 22, 2014)

Ann, you must be one of the strongest people I've ever known. To type the words that you have is inspirational. I know you don't feel that way right now, but it's true. You're a giant in my eyes!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 22, 2014)

So,,, Happy to hear you finished,,, Your courage and the outpouring/sharing of your deep introspect has inspired and touched all of us who have been blessed to journey with you,,,

Peace be with you Our Sister in Christ Jesus,,,


----------



## Junkfxr (Apr 22, 2014)

So glad to hear that you're finished with your treatments. Your sharing of your thoughts and feelings have touched so many. You are a very strong person, so much to be learned from people like you.


----------



## Cannon51 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm glad you have your treatments behind you, the process of going to the hospital and being treated every weekday taxes the body and spirit. I remember going for an ultrasound of my gall bladder and finding out I had kidney cancer. The news seemed unreal, I had a hard time processing it. I was a month between the ultrasound and my surgery and I worked every day and thought about it as little as possible. After I was dismissed from the hospital and told there was only a 10% change of recurrence I had a few weeks of mental trouble. I don't know if it was the surgery, my body adjusting to one kidney/adrenal gland, PTS, pain meds or what but it happened. I have had a very good 12 years since then, trips for our 25th and 30th anniversary's, the birth of my 2 granddaughters, the marriage of my youngest son and our retirement. I rarely think about having one kidney or the cancer anymore but I am aware of it during yearly exams.
I heard my wife and her friend discussing her breast cancer a few days ago. She told her she is afraid it will return and dreads her mammograms and Dr. visits. She still sees he surgeon every 6 months and the oncologist every year. I think we will always be conscious of the fact that we have had cancer. We live in a rural NW GA county and know almost everyone else who is a cancer survivor, we all keep up with each other, ask if their still doing well when we run into them somewhere and help them celebrate good reports. I hope this post is appropriate, I felt a little conflicted writing it but it is meant to be encouraging. We continue to wish you well, and hope God will give you peace of mind and wellness of body.
Cannon


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 23, 2014)

You know what time it is?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad to hear your done with your treatments Ann. If I ever come into that situation I can only hope I will be as strong as you have been. Just within the last month my 2year older brother was told he has diabetes and me and him have the same bad eating habits. well last monday i started the first diet of my life. im a bit off topic here, sorry, but reading your good words is helping me so i would like to say thank you.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 23, 2014)

just got caught up reading the last couple of pages.2 words. AWESOME ANN.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 23, 2014)

I am so glad to hear that you have put this behind you. I sincerely hope and pray that the treatments have had the utmost success in killing the bad cells. Hang tough and continue to share your PROGRESS with us. Hopefully as the weather improves, so will your energy. Stay strong. DW


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 25, 2014)

Keep fighting the good fight Anne.


----------



## griff154 (Apr 25, 2014)

Keep it up. I know that the treatments suck. My father in law is goin through stage 3 mouth cancer. They have to remove half of his lower jaw and acouple lympthnodes. Good luck and god bless.........

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zero_sum (Apr 25, 2014)

Reading that you are finished with your treatments really put a smile on my face for the first time today (and the day is almost over). It was one of those days. Good for you Anne!


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 26, 2014)

Been away for a while, life and a new baby keeping me busy. But great to hear you've made it through treatment. Keep up the good work......


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 26, 2014)

GOFIGHTWIN!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 28, 2014)

Anne your story is a true testament of how our faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen as Hebrews talks about. I have tears of joy filling my eyes as i read this thread. Even though I haven't had the privilege of meeting you,I wanted to make something for you as a reminder that all of us that attended the Iowa Gtg are still holding you up in our thoughts and prayers, even this little bear! It is a present that i carved for you at the gtg this weekend at the Hoskey farm. I will find a way to get it to its new home and hopefully be able to bring it there myself! So on behalf of Carving for Christ ministry I present to you this praying bear............











May the Lord bless you and give you more strength and rapid healing everyday! Chad

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 28, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> Anne your story is a true testament of how our faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen as Hebrews talks about. I have tears of joy filling my eyes as i read this thread. Even though I haven't had the privilege of meeting you,I wanted to make something for you as a reminder that all of us that attended the Iowa Gtg are still holding you up in our thoughts and prayers, even this little bear! It is a present that i carved for you at the gtg this weekend at the Hoskey farm. I will find a way to get it to its new home and hopefully be able to bring it there myself! So on behalf of Carving for Christ ministry I present to you this praying bear............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that brother!
you have a gift and use it well!
it was a privilege to be part of that


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 28, 2014)

my wife should be along soon to fuss over that praying bear. she absolutely loved it and we will we honored to have it here at shop to great customers and to tell the story of why the bear came to be. it will be a daily reminder to us to be prayerful and thankful for every day we have here together.


----------



## cobey (Apr 28, 2014)

so glad you are doing better Ann!!! we all hope you like the little bear It was so cool to see the bear being made at the GTG.
Chad has been wanting to make him for a while, the Hoskeys had the bass wood and it was game on for Chad 
I hope you get feeling better and better! Hope for many more blessing for your family from the Lord


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 29, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> Anne your story is a true testament of how our faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen as Hebrews talks about. I have tears of joy filling my eyes as i read this thread. Even though I haven't had the privilege of meeting you,I wanted to make something for you as a reminder that all of us that attended the Iowa Gtg are still holding you up in our thoughts and prayers, even this little bear! It is a present that i carved for you at the gtg this weekend at the Hoskey farm. I will find a way to get it to its new home and hopefully be able to bring it there myself! So on behalf of Carving for Christ ministry I present to you this praying bear............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chad.. If you get it to me, I'll see to it that it get's to the shop ASAP....

Anne, I'm so glad you're through those treatments!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 29, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Chad.. If you get it to me, I'll see to it that it get's to the shop ASAP....
> 
> Anne, I'm so glad you're through those treatments!!!


If I can make the charity cut saturday I will bring it along! 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Apr 30, 2014)

lumberjackchef said:


> Anne your story is a true testament of how our faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen as Hebrews talks about. I have tears of joy filling my eyes as i read this thread. Even though I haven't had the privilege of meeting you,I wanted to make something for you as a reminder that all of us that attended the Iowa Gtg are still holding you up in our thoughts and prayers, even this little bear! It is a present that i carved for you at the gtg this weekend at the Hoskey farm. I will find a way to get it to its new home and hopefully be able to bring it there myself! So on behalf of Carving for Christ ministry I present to you this praying bear............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm so sorry for not responding to you before now, but my great aunt passed away. The funeral was today. I would be Honored to receive my Praying Bear to put at the shop(Wicked Work Saw)! I want to show him off & to have the honor to call him mine! For once, I can't believe I am speechless after I just wrote 35 "Thankful of the Day" post & how much I love to talk, but this has really affected me in so many ways & emotions that it is indescribable of the love, generosity & well wishes that you have gave me in my trying moments. Lumberjackchef, your talent is epic! I wished that I could have been well enough for the Iowa GTG. Maybe next time! I'm hoping & praying that one day I will be able to meet each & everyone of you guys in person, which will be one of my most rewarding moments of my life. I want to thank you for giving me a shoulder when I could not support myself. Thank you for your patience, advice & devotion. I sit & think about my life being turned around backwards. I feel like I have went back in time & I am a kid now & then I was an adult. Growing up I had one teddy bear, not a lot of friends, not a lot of attention. Now I have got more gifts than I ever did when I was a kid, I have a lot of true friends that I can call mine & the attention is more than I have ever gotten in my whole life put together! it feels good! it feels real good! Words are often inadequate to express my joy for your help to make me fulfill a childhood dream.Thank you for allowing your friendship to be the medicine that revived me on my sick bed; for standing by me when my strength failed me. Again, Thank You! I can't wait to receive my Praying Bear! I Love it!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> This is Friday's! Sorry for the delay, I have been trying to write this for a couple of days, but either I was to sick, busy in the store or when I would sat down to write it, I would get so tired & I would have to lay down. My Final "Thankful of the Day"  35 radiation treatment down. 0 to go!!! It feels good to type that!!! While I don't believe it's true that every cloud has a silver lining, I do believe that even the most negative life experiences can teach us something that we can take into the future with us. It's often hard to see or appreciate whose those specific things are when we're in the midst of them. It's often only later on, with time & hindsight, that we begin to appreciate what we've learned. Today I am thankful for "The Finish Line". Today is a very surreal day; it's almost bittersweet... Some days, I wasn't sure this day was ever going to come. I am finally breathing a sigh of relief as I am done with radiation treatments & I definitely went out with a bang! .....




Well done!  I wish you and Terry all the best!


----------



## sgrizz (May 11, 2014)

Happy mothers day Anne and hope you are doing well.


----------



## bigredd (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's a video about Jesus and Mama that should be uplifting to the Landrum Family, and anyone else. I posted several songs from a performance by Little 9 year old Emi Sunshine on my YouTube Channel. She's a local sensation that's headed for stardom.


----------



## DarthTater (Jul 6, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 6, 2014)

so, i was wondering how Ann is doing..........well i hope.


----------



## cobey (Jul 6, 2014)

how is the family doing Terry


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 7, 2014)

ann is doing pretty well. she is suffering a few side effects that are slowly going away. hopefully all will be back to normal soon. I know she is back to being a pain in my hind end so things are pretty well normal. lol


----------



## cheeves (Jul 7, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> ann is doing pretty well. she is suffering a few side effects that are slowly going away. hopefully all will be back to normal soon. I know she is back to being a pain in my hind end so things are pretty well normal. lol


Terry, Full Spectrum Triple Mushroom Comlex is loaded with Beta-Glucan! Just about the most powerful immune booster going!! Swanson. com has it for very little $ like $5!!! It will greatly reduce the side affects off that nasty chemo therapy!!!


----------



## Junkfxr (Jul 7, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> ann is doing pretty well. she is suffering a few side effects that are slowly going away. hopefully all will be back to normal soon. I know she is back to being a pain in my hind end so things are pretty well normal. lol


Bet you never thought that you'd ever be glad for somebody to be a pain in your in hind end, huh? Glad to hear it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 8, 2014)

good to hear Terry


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 23, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> ann is doing pretty well. she is suffering a few side effects that are slowly going away. hopefully all will be back to normal soon. I know she is back to being a pain in my hind end so things are pretty well normal. lol


Awesome!!!! I hope!!!!!??? stihl praying everyday bro, give her a hug from all of us saw nutz!!!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 9, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> ann is doing pretty well. she is suffering a few side effects that are slowly going away. hopefully all will be back to normal soon. I know she is back to being a pain in my hind end so things are pretty well normal. lol


 
Being a pain to you is what we have all been praying for !!
Its great to see you are still holding down the fort with your can-do disposition. It takes strength to be there for her and take care of you and the kids, dont forget, you need your rest too !!!


----------



## pbtree (Aug 17, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> ann is doing pretty well. she is suffering a few side effects that are slowly going away. hopefully all will be back to normal soon. I know she is back to being a pain in my hind end so things are pretty well normal. lol



Excellent!


----------



## freeweight (Aug 26, 2014)

all the best


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Aug 27, 2014)

It's true that we often ask people for help & assistance in times of need & forget about thanking them once our need has been fulfilled. At the same time, there exist the people who do think about thanking the people who have helped them, but do not actually take the initiative to do so. This is of no help either. You should always keep in mind that it is the action that matters, not the intention. People will only see what you have done, not what you wished to do. I know I have thanked you guys plenty of times but I would like to extend my thankfulness & have everyone to please send me your address. A day hasn't went by without you guys on my mind. Sorry for the delay, but when you stand on the threshold of your new reality, it can be a scary & lonely place. My confidence has taken such a hit. My mind with inspiring shock, confusion, & deafening silence. Feeling like an outsider in my own life because different things matter now. I am doing good... Physically- Feet hurt, swell, & seem weak. Teeth are brittle, had some pulled/cut out. Mentally- Trying to find peace within myself. Invisible scars. Crave of "Feeling Normal". One good thing is everyday is a fresh start. Everyday is another chance to find/figure out/live my "New Normal". Maybe that's what life is all about anyway, figuring out your new normal everyday! Some grow stronger & some wither. Healing my body, mind, & soul is vital! It happened, I can't go back, I can only go on! As always, thanks for being in my life & always remember that every ounce of love- no matter it's form- is fuel for the fight!


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Aug 27, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> ann is doing pretty well. she is suffering a few side effects that are slowly going away. hopefully all will be back to normal soon. I know she is back to being a pain in my hind end so things are pretty well normal. lol


As we all know the only pain that Terry has in his hind end is himself


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 27, 2014)

is that what your call yourself these days


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 27, 2014)

now now, lol.

its good to see the both of you. glad to hear from you Ann.........keep on keepin on girl.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

It was nice seeing you guys again yesterday.


----------



## Mrs. TLandrum (Aug 27, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> It was nice seeing you guys again yesterday.


Thank You! Same as well!!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

Mrs. TLandrum said:


> Thank You! Same as well!!



Hopefully it won't be so long in between visits.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Sep 11, 2014)

Man, Damn, I Just Learned of this. Terry and Ann are very special people. Their Hospitality is second to None, I'm sure with all the Prayers and friendship from this site alone she'll whip that. I'm so terribly sorry you two had to endure that, Certainly the two most "Un-Deserving" people I could think of for something like that. Again, So Sorry.... Mike


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 11, 2014)

glad to hear from you mike


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi terry 
How's your better half holding up? Hopefully well. Will keep you and your FAM in our prayers
Chris


----------



## bcaarms (Sep 23, 2014)

Terry and Anne,
Been away for a while. I'm back to traveling 2 to 3 weeks a month. Occasionally come to the site now to keep in touch. While sitting here this evening Jeanie asked how you were doing, so I opened up this old post and was pleased to see you are still in recovery. We were both concerned back when this started, and that has not changed. 
Peace,
Bill and Jeanie


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2014)

ann is doing great. she still has some lingering side affects that are probably permanent at this point but she is well.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 27, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> ann is doing great. she still has some lingering side affects that are probably permanent at this point but she is well.


Glad to hear, sorry been out awhile tough year on this side. Now facing breast cancer with my wife, just got MRI yesterday waiting on more news. Good to see all, and Terry my heart first sank when I found your post. Im glad to see she is well know.... Norm.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 27, 2014)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Glad to hear, sorry been out awhile tough year on this side. Now facing breast cancer with my wife, just got MRI yesterday waiting on more news. Good to see all, and Terry my heart first sank when I found your post. Im glad to see she is well know.... Norm.


I will put you and your family in my thoughts and prayers too.
Stay strong ! 
Chris


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been away from the site for quite a while. Ann, I'm glad to hear that your recovery is going well. Major healing mojo & positive thoughts for you, Terry, & the kiddos.


----------



## Watson394xp (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear this terry!! But glad she is doing good...Prayers from the hicks an sticks of SOUTHEASTERN OHIO!!


----------

